# Ex novio intenta asaltar la casa de su exnovia, y como no está en españa se lleva una balacera, huye con un gracioso movimiento pendular



## WhyAlwaysMe (Martes a la(s) 7:29 PM)




----------



## UNAGRANDEYNEGRA (Martes a la(s) 7:31 PM)

En realidad pone que es el Exfollahijas


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (Martes a la(s) 7:31 PM)




----------



## PastorDelMagreb (Martes a la(s) 7:32 PM)

Inventate un poco más el título del hilo anda


----------



## TALEBIANO (Martes a la(s) 7:33 PM)

En Estados Unidos tu hogar es sagrado, en España no.


----------



## serie de netflix (Martes a la(s) 7:34 PM)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> En Estados Unidos tu hogar es sagrado, en España no.



es mas en españa te vas a comprar, se te cuelan dentro y como te descuides te quedas en la calle y el caco dentro


----------



## belenus (Martes a la(s) 7:36 PM)




----------



## TALEBIANO (Martes a la(s) 7:36 PM)

serie de netflix dijo:


> es mas en españa te vas a comprar, se te cuelan dentro y como te descuides te quedas en la calle y el caco dentro



O encima tienes que darle dinero para que se vaya (caso conocido).


----------



## Kluster (Martes a la(s) 7:39 PM)

Los disparos le alcanzan órganos vitales ya que tarda poco en morir. Cuando llega el policía lo ve y en seguida sabe que está moñeco.


----------



## España está Madurando (Martes a la(s) 7:39 PM)

Otro al que le quitan el vicio de llevarse lo ajeno.

España está madurando


----------



## Fígaro (Martes a la(s) 7:43 PM)

Era el ex de la hija. Tú telafo, yotedis.


----------



## iases (Martes a la(s) 7:43 PM)

Kluster dijo:


> Los disparos le alcanzan órganos vitales ya que tarda poco en morir. Cuando llega el policía lo ve y en seguida sabe que está moñeco.



Que va. Lo que pasa es que se había vacunado esa mañana


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (Martes a la(s) 7:43 PM)

serie de netflix dijo:


> es mas en españa te vas a comprar, se te cuelan dentro y como te descuides te quedas en la calle y el caco dentro



Y los que se te meten en casa avisan a la policía, la policía viene a buscarte para decirte que no les molestes y que les des ya de paso la llave de tu casa  .


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (Martes a la(s) 7:46 PM)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Y los que se te meten en casa avisan a la policía, la policía viene a buscarte para decirte que no les molestes y que les des ya de paso la llave de tu casa  .



Lo de pedir comida a domicilio como primera media para legalizarte como ocupa, es de no creer.


----------



## Busher (Martes a la(s) 7:48 PM)

Tiritos pa este corazon partio...


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (Martes a la(s) 7:50 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Lo de pedir comida a domicilio como primera media legalizal a adoptar, es de no creer.



Ya sabes lo que dicen, ¡¡Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas !!.


----------



## jotace (Martes a la(s) 7:55 PM)

Muerto al llegar


----------



## Guaguei (Martes a la(s) 7:58 PM)

ese no era perturbado, era muy mala gente, intentar entrar asi a la casa de tu ex con la familia dentro por que crees que no pintan nada y que ellos tampoco pueden pararte, es creerse el amo del condado
pero el padre era un viejo cowboy, y no contaba con eso


----------



## McLovin (Martes a la(s) 8:00 PM)

PastorDelMagreb dijo:


> Inventate un poco más el título del hilo anda




La verdad es que el título del hilo no puede ser más preciso. Analicemos:

*Ex novio intenta asaltar la casa de su exnovia:*
El tío va a casa de la exnovia y su madre le dice claramente: "James, she doesn't want to talk to you", un "que te pires" en toda regla.

*y como no está en españa se lleva una bracera:
(Nota: Me imagino que el forero quería decir: balacera/balasera)*
Pues efectivamente, como no está en España y está en EEUU, se lleva unos cuantos balazos por intentar profanar lo más sagrado de un ser humano, la propiedad privada, por la fuerza. El hogar de alguien para más inri.

*hulle con un gracioso movimiento pendular:*
esto tampoco es falso, huye con un gracioso y evidente movimiento pendular.


----------



## Furymundo (Martes a la(s) 8:04 PM)

McLovin dijo:


> La verdad es que el título del hilo no puede ser más preciso. Analicemos:
> 
> *Ex novio intenta asaltar la casa de su exnovia:*
> El tío va a casa de la exnovia y su madre le dice claramente: "James, she doesn't want to talk to you", un "que te pires" en toda regla.
> ...



y como hay camaras
el juez solo tiene que verlo

foreros tardaran en decir que es fake
porque no hay sangre a ver......


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (Martes a la(s) 8:16 PM)

Furymundo dijo:


> y como hay camaras
> el juez solo tiene que verlo
> 
> foreros tardaran en decir que es fake
> porque no hay sangre a ver......



Esos “bailes de san Vito” nunca indican nada bueno.

El cerebro es incapaz de encontrar las vías correctas para moverse.

Es como si vieras un brazo robótico moviéndose fuera de control con la sensación de un coche que no frena…

Nunca acaba bien y ya no se vuelve a la vida de la misma manera, si se vuelve.

No obstante son movimientos muy graciosos, muy habituales de las MMA


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (Martes a la(s) 8:17 PM)

McLovin dijo:


> La verdad es que el título del hilo no puede ser más preciso. Analicemos:
> 
> *Ex novio intenta asaltar la casa de su exnovia:*
> El tío va a casa de la exnovia y su madre le dice claramente: "James, she doesn't want to talk to you", un "que te pires" en toda regla.
> ...



El forero lo decía por que había puesto otro, y como me ha llorado, lo he cambiado.

En cualquier caso, una explicación cojonudamente bien planteada.


----------



## Busher (Martes a la(s) 8:17 PM)

McLovin dijo:


> La verdad es que el título del hilo no puede ser más preciso. Analicemos:
> 
> *Ex novio intenta asaltar la casa de su exnovia:*
> El tío va a casa de la exnovia y su madre le dice claramente: "James, she doesn't want to talk to you", un "que te pires" en toda regla.
> ...



Hulle del verbo "hullir".


----------



## iases (Martes a la(s) 8:20 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Un tiro cuando regulaba y Todo un detalle lo de rematarlo por la espalda.

Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas


----------



## AmericanSamoa (Martes a la(s) 8:21 PM)

Meterte en una discusión de pareja y asesinar al ex novio de tu hija de esa forma... Qué mente tan salvaje. Un chaval blanco, bien vestido, desarmado y que, simplemente, estaba cabreado.

Ojalá el padre viva en un estado con pena de muerte.


----------



## McLovin (Martes a la(s) 8:24 PM)

Busher dijo:


> Hulle del verbo "hullir".




Ya ya, he citado literalmente. He copiado y pegado, a mi no me digas nada.


----------



## McLovin (Martes a la(s) 8:24 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> El forero lo decía por que había puesto otro, y como me ha llorado, lo he cambiado.
> 
> En cualquier caso, una explicación cojonudamente bien planteada.




ah vale.


----------



## ANS² (Martes a la(s) 8:27 PM)

lo languidiza en dos segundos

muy inteligente asaltar la casa de un usano


----------



## Gotthard (Martes a la(s) 8:30 PM)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323734



Doctrina del Castillo.

El tipo intenta romper la puerta con la familia dentro, eso en USA es sentencia de muerte.

Con ese video el padre que le ha disparado sale de rositas en el juzgado, incluso le avisa tres veces de que pare.

Nótese que al final del video los polis ni dignan a verificar a ver si estuviera todavía vivo y el tono amable con que hablan a la familia que esta en la puerta. El allanamiento de morada no es ninguna gilipollez en USA ni papel mojado como lo es aqui, que cualquiera se te puede meter en casa y tienes que dejarle que haga sus destrozos sin molestarle, no sea que se ofenda y acabes denunciado por racismo.


----------



## cerilloprieto (Martes a la(s) 8:32 PM)

Jo jo jo, pero qué bien empleado le está. Yo hubiera salido a rematarle de un tiro en la sien. A ver quién tiene cojones de ir a forzar mi casa.


----------



## iases (Martes a la(s) 8:33 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Doctrina del Castillo.
> 
> El tipo intenta romper la puerta con la familia dentro, eso en USA es sentencia de muerte.
> 
> Con ese video el padre que le ha disparado sale de rositas, incluso le avisa tres veces.



Será así y serán sus costumbres .... Pero el tiro por la espalda sobraba


----------



## Busher (Martes a la(s) 8:33 PM)

McLovin dijo:


> Ya ya, he citado literalmente. He copiado y pegado, a mi no me digas nada.



Lo se.


----------



## cerilloprieto (Martes a la(s) 8:34 PM)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> En Estados Unidos tu hogar es sagrado, en España no.



Pero al menos aquí las viviendas están casi regaladas, por eso el Crimen Organizado no permite que sea tuya.
(ironía, eh)


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (Martes a la(s) 8:35 PM)

Soy rojo, debeis esperar a que llegue la policia, y si os matan mejor, el estado se queda con lo vuestro pa finansiar sanida y educasio,... 
Así es como piensan la mayoria de españoles.


----------



## maxkuiper (Martes a la(s) 8:36 PM)

Allanamiento de morada de libro camaradas.


----------



## Akira. (Martes a la(s) 8:37 PM)

Le están avisando y el tonto sigue empujando, pues nada.


----------



## Gotthard (Martes a la(s) 8:39 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Meterte en una discusión de pareja y asesinar al ex novio de tu hija de esa forma... Qué mente tan salvaje. Un chaval blanco, bien vestido, desarmado y que, simplemente, estaba cabreado.
> 
> Ojalá el padre viva en un estado con pena de muerte.



No le va a pasar nada, haya pena capital o no.

El padre pistolero esta en su casa (_stand my ground_), el exnovio intenta forzar evidentemente la puerta (eso lo convierte inmediatamente en un delincuente, un allanador, o _raider, _que es un grado por encima de _trespasser_, que tambien lo es porque el jardin de delante es parte de la propiedad y no es bienvenido, asi que o se larga o vienen problemas, solo por estar en el jardín).

Y lo de desarmado porque tu lo dices, en USA cualquiera puede portar un arma y darte la sorpresa y ademas en este caso es indiferente, si tratas de hacer un allanamiento con violencia en USA con los vivientes de la casa dentro has dicho chau para siempre a tu derecho a la vida vayas desarmado o con cinco bazokas y un himars.


----------



## PECA28 (Martes a la(s) 8:42 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Meterte en una discusión de pareja y asesinar al ex novio de tu hija de esa forma... Qué mente tan salvaje. Un chaval blanco, bien vestido, desarmado y que, simplemente, estaba cabreado.
> 
> Ojalá el padre viva en un estado con pena de muerte.



Por si te sirve de referencia el autor de los disparos fue absuelto con todos los pronunciamientos favorables por el tribunal que juzgo el caso.


----------



## V. R. N (Martes a la(s) 8:46 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Meterte en una discusión de pareja y asesinar al ex novio de tu hija de esa forma... Qué mente tan salvaje. Un chaval blanco, bien vestido, desarmado y que, simplemente, estaba cabreado.
> 
> Ojalá el padre viva en un estado con pena de muerte.



¿Qué intenciones te crees que llevaba ese destrozando la puerta?, ¿sabemos si llevaba algo en los bolsillos?, ¿sabemos si iba a abrir la cabeza de la madre, el padre y la hija?, espero que hables con ironía


----------



## Hamtel (Martes a la(s) 8:47 PM)

PECA28 dijo:


> Por si te sirve de referencia el autor de los disparos fue absuelto con todos los pronunciamientos favorables por el tribunal que juzgo el caso.



Normal
Y aquí el abuelo que se cargó a un ladrón fue condenado aprisión


----------



## AmericanSamoa (Martes a la(s) 8:48 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> No le va a pasar nada, haya pena capital o no.
> 
> El padre pistolero esta en su casa (_stand my ground_), el exnovio intenta forzar evidentemente la puerta (eso lo convierte inmediatamente en un delincuente, un allanador, o _raider, _que es un grado por encima de _trespasser_, que tambien lo es porque el jardin de delante es parte de la propiedad y no es bienvenido, asi que o se larga o vienen problemas, solo por estar en el jardín).
> 
> Y lo de desarmado porque tu lo dices, en USA cualquiera puede portar un arma y darte la sorpresa y ademas en este caso es indiferente, si tratas de hacer un allanamiento con violencia en USA con los vivientes de la casa dentro has dicho chau para siempre a tu derecho a la vida vayas desarmado o con cinco bazokas y un himars.



Lo leí. Por eso dije "ojalá". Sea como sea, es un asesinato.

En el momento en el que se trata de un vínculo familiar (nada menos que el ex novio de tu hija), ya no hay manera de argumentar riesgo de vida, y muchísimo menos disparando a bocajarro.

Ni siquiera discutió con él. Ni siquiera tuvo la gallardía de, si es tan valiente, cruzarse unos puñetazos con él. Golpearle con un objeto contundente. Responder a la altura de la gravedad de los hechos: el ex novio de tu hija está cabreado.

Desde una perspectiva occidental, a excepción de Norteamérica, eso es, *claramente*, un asesinato.

Es un gol del feminismo: *chochito putea al novio, novio se enfada, papá defiende al chochito, chochito sale ganando, hombre blanco malo muere ajusticiado*. La cajera del Saturn estará bastante satisfecha con la sentencia.



V. R. N dijo:


> ¿Qué intenciones te crees que llevaba ese destrozando la puerta?, ¿sabemos si llevaba algo en los bolsillos?, ¿sabemos si iba a abrir la cabeza de la madre, el padre y la hija?, espero que hables con ironía



No sé: dímelo tú. Pareces saberlo.

Si vas a defender este asesinato, ni me cites. Es más: te acabaré bloqueando. No discuto con gente que está mal de la cabeza.


----------



## Gotthard (Martes a la(s) 8:53 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Lo leí. Por eso dije "ojalá". Sea como sea, es un asesinato.
> 
> En el momento en el que se trata de un vínculo familiar (nada menos que el ex novio de tu hija), ya no hay manera de argumentar riesgo de vida, y muchísimo menos disparando a bocajarro.
> 
> ...



A mi me parece que la chica no se lo esperaba (se oyen sus gritos y llantos todo el tiempo) y va a pasar bastante tiempo en el psiquiatra hasta que encaje lo que paso con su ex, sin contar la viralización del video.

No es baladí matar seres humanos, faltaría mas, y aqui ha habido una tragedia ... pero en algunos ordenamientos juridicos los derechos civiles son algo mas importante que la vida de los delincuentes.


----------



## HARLEY66 (Martes a la(s) 8:55 PM)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Soy rojo, debeis esperar a que llegue la policia, y si os matan mejor, el estado se queda con lo vuestro pa finansiar sanida y educasio,...
> Así es como piensan la mayoria de españoles.



Y las carreteras, no se olvide usted de las carreteras


----------



## V. R. N (Martes a la(s) 8:58 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Lo leí. Por eso dije "ojalá". Sea como sea, es un asesinato.
> 
> En el momento en el que se trata de un vínculo familiar (nada menos que el ex novio de tu hija), ya no hay manera de argumentar riesgo de vida, y muchísimo menos disparando a bocajarro.
> 
> ...



Me haces gracia....porque tu sí pareces saberlo. Un asesinato, asesinato es, claro. 
Y mira, como chochito que soy, te diré que si mi padre tiene que defender a su hija ante no sé que intenciones de un chico que no se sabe lo peligroso o no que puede ser, ya que entrar como un demente a la fuerza no es de estar bien de la cabeza y más estando en USA, lo haría....
Mira si....bloquéame anda, que también paso de subnormaladas de relativistas.
Bye.


----------



## Julc (Martes a la(s) 9:00 PM)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> En Estados Unidos tu hogar es sagrado, en España no.



Por eso allí no hay vallas ni verjas, no como aquí, que parece que nos preparamos para el apocalipsis zombie.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (Martes a la(s) 9:01 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> A mi me parece que la chica no se lo esperaba (se oyen sus gritos y llantos todo el tiempo) y va a pasar bastante tiempo en el psiquiatra hasta que encaje lo que paso con su ex, sin contar la viralización del video.
> 
> No es baladí matar seres humanos, faltaría mas, pero en algunos ordenamientos juridicos los derechos civiles son algo mas importante que la vida de los delincuentes.



Es que esa es otra: le quita la vida al chaval, destruye a su familia para siempre y destruye la psique de su propia hija que presencia todo eso. Si eso no es desproporcionado, me pregunto qué coño entiende el juez por desproporción. Creo que es un concepto muy poco definido en la legislación norteamericana.

La verdad es que me gustaría saber si ese chaval fuese hijo de un millonario o de alguien muy importante (que en nada habría cambiado los hechos: novio cabreado tratando un allanamiento de morada), si la justicia de ese estado habría tomado la misma decisión.



V. R. N dijo:


> Me haces gracia....porque tu sí pareces saberlo. Un asesinato, asesinato es, claro.
> Y mira, como chochito que soy, te diré que si mi padre tiene que defender a su hija ante no sé que intenciones de un chico que no se sabe lo peligroso o no que puede ser, ya que entrar como un demente a la fuerza no es de estar bien de la cabeza y más estando en USA, lo haría....
> Mira si....bloquéame anda, que también paso de subnormaladas de relativistas.
> Bye.



Defender el asesinato de un chaval inocente usando tu pretexto de chochito es lo que menos me apetece leer hoy. Sólo espero que te lo hagan a ti, ya que yo no sé si vas armada, y podrías causarle un grave peligro a otro chochito por la calle, usando tu argumento.

A ignorados, chochito.


----------



## FROM HELL (Martes a la(s) 9:10 PM)

"James no quiere hablarte"
"James tienes que irte"
"James vete"

James reventando la puerta... PIM PAM PUM

James muere porque James es SUBNORMAL

Eso si, lo mejor del video es el VECINO.  Quien con suma tranquilidad pregunta que ha ocurrido, mira a ver si esta armado James, llama al 9-1-1, le dice al vecino que tire el arma y a la poli que el fulano esta ahi tirado muerto y el vecino que le ha pegado 3 tiros por intentar colarse en la casa, esta dentro de casa.

Naturalidad total, como si se te cuela el coyote. Como deberia ser el mundo cuando estas rodeado de retrasados, de delincuentes y de un pobre diablo como el difunto James. RIP por gilipollas.


----------



## bondiappcc (Martes a la(s) 9:12 PM)

Me ha venido esta tontería a la cabeza


----------



## Furymundo (Martes a la(s) 9:14 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Meterte en una discusión de pareja y asesinar al ex novio de tu hija de esa forma... Qué mente tan salvaje. Un chaval blanco, bien vestido, desarmado y que, simplemente, estaba cabreado.
> 
> Ojalá el padre viva en un estado con pena de muerte.



me considero el mas racista del foro
pero vamos como si no hubieran criminales o gente ida de la olla
que querias que hiciese ? 
lo que intentaba hacer es delito
y se ha llevado la consecuencia.


----------



## Furymundo (Martes a la(s) 9:16 PM)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Jo jo jo, pero qué bien empleado le está. Yo hubiera salido a rematarle de un tiro en la sien. A ver quién tiene cojones de ir a forzar mi casa.



pues si ya hay progres del foro como el @iases que cuestiona el tercer disparo
ni te digo una ejecucion.


----------



## Gotthard (Martes a la(s) 9:17 PM)

El juez lo unico que entiende es que ha habido un intento de allanamiento con violencia y el ciudadano legitimo propietario de la casa, que estaba dentro de su propiedad, ha ejercido su derecho a usar la fuerza letal contra un asaltante (raider). Se acabo la deliberación, martillazo y todos para casa. Todos los catastróficos colaterales que cuentas, que tienes razón, no entra en la disquisición penal. Supuesto de hecho y consecuencia juridica ceteris paribus.

Luego la familia del muchacho puede plantear una cuestión civil y demandar al tirador y ver otros aspectos (esos juicios de las pelis), pero en penal la justicia norteamericana es TAXATIVA.

Y bien está que sea asi, si no tendriamos arbitrariedades si se sentencia en funcion de caracteristicas particulares y circunstancias subjetivas: en funcion de su ideologia política o la carga politica de una opinión, en funcion del sexo de victima o victimario, en función de los sentimientos experimentados por uno u otro, o de la raza de uno u otro. Eso crearia ademas de sentencias judiciales completamente heterogeneas que desembocarian en ciclos eternos de apelaciones e impugnaciones, una situacion horrible de privilegios arbitrarios y desigualdad jurídica entre ciudadanos que la Constitucion de USA considera iguales de pleno derecho.



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La verdad es que me gustaría saber si ese chaval fuese hijo de un millonario o de alguien muy importante (que en nada habría cambiado los hechos: novio cabreado tratando un allanamiento de morada), si la justicia de ese estado habría tomado la misma decisión.



Si la legislación contempla la Doctrina del Castillo, no me cabe la más mínima duda de que habría sido exactamente la misma. Y andar mamoneando con jueces en USA tiene consecuencias muy serias. Y coaccionar a un juez mucho mas. No son jovenes de 30 recien cumplidos que aprueban una carrera y una oposición y se ponen a juzgar a ciudadanos en cuanto les dan titulo y despacho como en derecho latino. Para ser juez de distrito tienes que tener una larga carrera juridica como abogado, fiscal o secretario judicial muy larga y ademas ser elegido por los ciudadanos de tu jurisdicción. Juzgar a ciudadanos es la maxima responsabilidad que puede tener un jurista norteamericano.

El _it's the law_ en USA tiene un significado, y es que la ley es la ley y si caes en su supuesto, no vale andarse con zarandajas, pese a que los jueces tengan mucha discrecionalidad, pero esto es un 2+2=4 a nivel de derecho penal norteamericano y salirse del guion jurisprudencial es poner la apelación a huevo.


----------



## Furymundo (Martes a la(s) 9:17 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Doctrina del Castillo.
> 
> El tipo intenta romper la puerta con la familia dentro, eso en USA es sentencia de muerte.
> 
> ...



y hay video lo cual es GENIAL


----------



## ApartapeloS (Martes a la(s) 9:17 PM)

Este video demuestra como con un poco de psicología y buenas palabras todo el mundo acaba entrando en razón


----------



## Escombridos (Martes a la(s) 9:34 PM)

Parece que los tiros le dan flojera. A lo mejor es alérgico a las balas o algo así


----------



## FROM HELL (Martes a la(s) 9:34 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Defender el asesinato de un chaval inocente usando tu pretexto de chochito es lo que menos me apetece leer hoy. Sólo espero que te lo hagan a ti, ya que yo no sé si vas armada, y podrías causarle un grave peligro a otro chochito por la calle, usando tu argumento.
> 
> A ignorados, chochito.



Te molesta que le peguen un tiro a un intruso, que nada tiene que ver con "un chaval inocente", pero luego esperas que le peguen un tiro a la florera porque cree en la autodefensa contra invasores de la propiedad ajena.

Tienes un sentido de lo moral y la empatia un poco gilipollas, no?

Por añadir algo ya que no tienes ni idea de nada, sabes cuantos allanamientos de morada acaban con violencia, agresion sexual o asesinato en ese condado? en ese estado? en el pais ? La autodefensa es un derecho natural y en US esta perfectamente regulado por los estatutos y la jurisprudencia. Lo saben los propietarios y lo saben los delincuentes. Igual que en españa saben que puedes invadir casas y si te hace algo el propietario acabas con indemnizacion y siendo la victima. Un autentico esperpento de sistema juridico. 

Lo unico que podria chirriar es que no ha habido advertencia previa de que iban a usar un medio letal para defender sus vidas y puede parecer desproporcionado. Pero es que la proporcionalidad se mide en funcion de la amenaza y percepcion de los inquilinos y no de quien sea el delincuente o lo que vaya a hacer en la casa. No es un niño yendo a por su balon al jardin de su vecino. Es el exnovio de su hija tirando a bajo la puerta de casa a hostias. 

Se han cansado de advertir al chaval. Es mas, incluso diciendole que iban a disparar hubiera seguido con el asalto. Comportamiento de chiflado suicida y el padre ha defendido a su familia como ha creido que debia defenderla en su propia casa.


----------



## Busher (Martes a la(s) 9:39 PM)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Me ha venido esta tontería a la cabeza



Yo me he acordado del monologo del chandal de Leo Harlem y de Fraga.


----------



## bubbler (Martes a la(s) 9:47 PM)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> En Estados Unidos tu hogar es sagrado, en España no.



Asesina, no hay más, ya que no se demostró el derribamiento de puerta...
Fijaros como el actor NO LLAMA A LOS SERVICIOS DE EMERGENCIA...


----------



## bubbler (Martes a la(s) 9:49 PM)

V. R. N dijo:


> Me haces gracia....porque tu sí pareces saberlo. Un asesinato, asesinato es, claro.
> Y mira, como chochito que soy, te diré que si mi padre tiene que defender a su hija ante no sé que intenciones de un chico que no se sabe lo peligroso o no que puede ser, ya que entrar como un demente a la fuerza no es de estar bien de la cabeza y más estando en USA, lo haría....
> Mira si....bloquéame anda, que también paso de subnormaladas de relativistas.
> Bye.



No entró por la fuerza, ya que la puerta no se derribó... mal asunto para la asesina.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (Martes a la(s) 9:51 PM)

Con todos los defectos que tienen las leyes y el sistema de justicia de los USA, es infinitamente superior al de Hispañistán y paises uropeos en general. En un asalto a tu domicilio es absurdo que exijan "proporcionalidad" y que la víctima sea la que termine por ser condenada. El niñato se la buscó bien buscada y se la encontró. Allí ya saben muy bien como funciona este tema. Su vida a la mierda por un coño. Otro betazo huelebragas sucnormal, no se ha perdido gran cosa.


----------



## bubbler (Martes a la(s) 9:51 PM)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> En Estados Unidos tu hogar es sagrado, en España no.



No, las pruebas forenses tienen que prejuzgar que no eres culpable... sino vas a prisión preventiva... la diferencia con españa (comunismo) es la indemnización millonaria.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Martes a la(s) 9:52 PM)

Aqui tengo sentimientos encontrados:

-Por un lado es un tío que no atiende a razones y quiere entrar por sus cojones

-Por otro estas cosas nunca sabes por que ha llegado hasta ahí: "era un alfota que no quiere perder una tia por sus cojones", era un betazo manipulado por la tia para tenerle ahí manipulado y se ha llegado esta situacion...

La verdad que no tengo una opinion clara


----------



## Focus in (Martes a la(s) 9:53 PM)

inimputable:






Castle doctrine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## TALEBIANO (Martes a la(s) 9:53 PM)

Julc dijo:


> Por eso allí no hay vallas ni verjas, no como aquí, que parece que nos preparamos para el apocalipsis zombie.



Cierto, eso es algo que siempre me ha llamado la atención cuando salen programas de casas.


----------



## V. R. N (Martes a la(s) 9:54 PM)

bubbler dijo:


> No entró por la fuerza, ya que la puerta no se derribó... mal asunto para la asesina.



Se iba a cargar la puerta....y las puertas yankees son poca cosa además.


----------



## bubbler (Martes a la(s) 9:56 PM)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Jo jo jo, pero qué bien empleado le está. Yo hubiera salido a rematarle de un tiro en la sien. A ver quién tiene cojones de ir a forzar mi casa.



Mejor reventar la cara con un tornillo de fuerza y toallas en los perfiles, queda la cabeza sin cara y cerebro al aire vivo, se puede extender la vida inyectando aire a los conductos que quedan "visibles" non te preocupari...

Pd. Y la chortina gira el mango del tornillo (sinque sepa ni ver nada)

Ppd. Y tú te llevas la comisión...


----------



## Covaleda (Martes a la(s) 9:56 PM)

_An Ohio father *will not face charges* after shooting and killing his daughter’s ex-boyfriend as he broke through their front door._

Todo dicho. Muy buenos como siempre los comentarios al vídeo.


----------



## McLovin (Martes a la(s) 10:10 PM)

Covaleda dijo:


> _An Ohio father *will not face charges* after shooting and killing his daughter’s ex-boyfriend as he broke through their front door._
> 
> Todo dicho. Muy buenos como siempre los comentarios al vídeo.



El problema de esto es que ahora ese padre va a tener que vigilar su espalda para el resto de su vida. No sabes si un buen día te vas a bajar del coche y va a estar ahí el hermano o el padre del exnovio para meterte una bala en la cabeza. No le van a acusar de nada, supongo que en base a la doctrina del castillo (lo cual me parece bien), pero hay una bala con su nombre para siempre. No tiene por qué pasar nada, pero si yo fuese esa familia me mudaba a otro sitio, muy lejos.


----------



## mapachën (Martes a la(s) 10:19 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> El juez lo unico que entiende es que ha habido un intento de allanamiento con violencia y el ciudadano legitimo propietario de la casa, que estaba dentro de su propiedad, ha ejercido su derecho a usar la fuerza letal contra un asaltante (raider). Se acabo la deliberación, martillazo y todos para casa. Todos los catastróficos colaterales que cuentas, que tienes razón, no entra en la disquisición penal. Supuesto de hecho y consecuencia juridica ceteris paribus.
> 
> Luego la familia del muchacho puede plantear una cuestión civil y demandar al tirador y ver otros aspectos (esos juicios de las pelis), pero en penal la justicia norteamericana es TAXATIVA.
> 
> ...



La familia del muchacho puede contratar a unos panchos ya dejen al gordo como un colador...

Yo lo haría... si fuese mi hijo... le podía haber dado en una pierna o tirado al aire.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## iaGulin (Martes a la(s) 10:22 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Meterte en una discusión de pareja y asesinar al ex novio de tu hija de esa forma... Qué mente tan salvaje. Un chaval blanco, bien vestido, desarmado y que, simplemente, estaba cabreado.
> 
> Ojalá el padre viva en un estado con pena de muerte.



Supongo que ya te lo han dicho pero no le pasará nada. Estaba dentro de su casa y tenía un invasor intentando allanarla, las leyes yankis le protegen.

¿Mi opinión aunque no me la hayan pedido?

Que la ley en este caso habría que interpretarla, no aplicarla a _rajatabla_. El padre es un puto psicópata, sales y le metes unas hostias, no le disparas en la cara al novio, o ex, o lo que sea, de tu hija y delante de ella.


----------



## FROM HELL (Martes a la(s) 10:24 PM)

mapachën dijo:


> La familia del muchacho puede contratar a unos panchos ya dejen al gordo como un colador...
> 
> Yo lo haría... si fuese mi hijo... le podía haber dado en una pierna o tirado al aire.
> 
> ...



Empieza todo con tu hijo delincuente intentando allanar la vivienda del exnovio porque has sido incapaz de enseñarle un minimo de educacion y autocontrol y lo arreglas con una conspiracion para asesinar. 

Genial para que el soplapollas progre de gobernador de Ohio vuelva a instaurar la pena de muerte actualmente suspendida. 

Nadie merece morir de forma tan absurda. Pero esto es un suicidio-imprudencia. Al chaval no lo han tiroteado por la calle, ni por una discusion futbolera o politica.


----------



## germanalca (Martes a la(s) 10:28 PM)

Bien hecho. Poco más que añadir, a cuento de que ese fulano tiene que entrar en una cada ajena ?? Quien te dice que no va armado y que intenciones tiene ?? En fin ... envidia sana de poder actuar así.


----------



## Covaleda (Martes a la(s) 10:29 PM)

Ahora viendo el hilo he vuelto a ver una expresión recurrente. Me refiero a lo del "tiro en la pierna", que imagino viene de lo visto en películas y demás.

Un tiro en la femoral, con un calibre pequeñito, y estás seco -literalmente, porque te conviertes en un surtidor- en minutos.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (Martes a la(s) 10:29 PM)

Furymundo dijo:


> que querias que hiciese ?



Hacerle lo mismo que si fueses tú el novio cabreado. ¿Quieres que te maten? Adelante.



FROM HELL dijo:


> Te molesta que le peguen un tiro a un intruso



En ningún momento es un "intruso", hijo de puta. Es el ex novio de su hija. La familia lo conoce perfectamente. Y así lo constatas con el "she doesn't want to talk to you" del principio, que dicen tranquilamente.

Eres otro hijo de puta que justifica el asesinato de otro varón blanco heterosexual y cristiano a manos de, como siempre, el poder del chochito, siempre inocente.

El resto de tu mensaje ni lo leo y pasas a ignorados.



iaGulin dijo:


> tenía un invasor



No era ningún "invasor". Era el ex novio de su hija. El chochito algo le hizo para que el chaval se cabrease. 



Gotthard dijo:


> Si la legislación contempla la Doctrina del Castillo, no me cabe la más mínima duda de que habría sido exactamente la misma. Y andar mamoneando con jueces en USA tiene consecuencias muy serias. Y coaccionar a un juez mucho mas. No son jovenes de 30 recien cumplidos que aprueban una carrera y una oposición y se ponen a juzgar a ciudadanos en cuanto les dan titulo y despacho como en derecho latino. Para ser juez de distrito tienes que tener una larga carrera juridica como abogado, fiscal o secretario judicial muy larga y ademas ser elegido por los ciudadanos de tu jurisdicción. Juzgar a ciudadanos es la maxima responsabilidad que puede tener un jurista norteamericano.
> 
> El _it's the law_ en USA tiene un significado, y es que la ley es la ley y si caes en su supuesto, no vale andarse con zarandajas, pese a que los jueces tengan mucha discrecionalidad, pero esto es un 2+2=4 a nivel de derecho penal norteamericano y salirse del guion jurisprudencial es poner la apelación a huevo.



También depende de si se trata de un arbitraje vinculante (donde decide sólo el juez) o hay un jurado popular.

Si hubiese un jurado popular, estoy completamente seguro de que ese tipo habría entrado en prisión.


----------



## mapachën (Martes a la(s) 10:30 PM)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Empieza todo con tu hijo delincuente intentando allanar la vivienda del exnovio porque has sido incapaz de enseñarle un minimo de educacion y autocontrol y lo arreglas con una conspiracion para asesinar.
> 
> Genial para que el soplapollas progre de gobernador de Ohio vuelva a instaurar la pena de muerte actualmente suspendida.
> 
> Nadie merece morir de forma tan absurda. Pero esto es un suicidio-imprudencia. Al chaval no lo han tiroteado por la calle, ni por una discusion futbolera o politica.



Que me suda los cojones... si me matan un hijo así... al pavo si puedo lo echo a los perros, si no lo haces es que no tienes sangre en las venas, que es tu puto hijo.

Compro un rifle y lo estoy esperando hasta que salga de casa al maricon, y si me da opciones ... lo dicho, lo rematan los perros.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## V. R. N (Martes a la(s) 10:30 PM)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Te molesta que le peguen un tiro a un intruso, que nada tiene que ver con "un chaval inocente", pero luego esperas que le peguen un tiro a la florera porque cree en la autodefensa contra invasores de la propiedad ajena.
> 
> Tienes un sentido de lo moral y la empatia un poco gilipollas, no?
> 
> ...



Tengo ignorado al payaso al que creo que contestas, pero vamos....si dice que ojalá me den un tiro por como dices tú, realizar una defensa con disparos ante una más que probable agresión, este forero es otro progre retrasado por supuesto, además de mala persona sinónimo de progre. 
Imaginemos que la chica está sola en ese momento. No sabemos qué ha pasado en esa relación, por qué acude. Imaginemos un ataque de celos por ejemplo, entonces si ella no le abre, él por la conducta del vídeo seguiría a trompazos, accedería al interior y probablemente ella o estaría llamando a la poli o huyendo por la casa. Una persona fuera de sí como este chico la perseguirá pues ese era su objetivo, buscarla. Tiene muy mala pinta el final.
La otra opción es que que está deprimido y llama, no le abren, insiste, no le abren. Bueno, no accede al interior ni golpea nada. Es facilísimo, bajo la jurisdicción del estado el chico no ha realizado ninguna ilegalidad, quizá entrar en la zona del jardín pero hasta cierto punto. Las leyes están claras por allí. Lo de aquí es monstruoso, por no poder, ni defendernos, una aberración. Y tenemos que escuchar subnormaladas cogiendo siempre siempre la excepción más excepcionalísima.


----------



## ApartapeloS (Martes a la(s) 10:31 PM)

Escombridos dijo:


> Parece que los tiros le dan flojera. A lo mejor es alérgico a las balas o algo así



Na, lo hace para llamar la atención


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (Martes a la(s) 10:33 PM)

En USA solo por pisar el césped ya le podrían haber disparado y al dueño de la casa, el Alcalde le pondría una banda de música en su honor


----------



## Tales90 (Martes a la(s) 10:34 PM)

claro caso de legítima defensa.


----------



## Archimanguina (Martes a la(s) 10:34 PM)

Un tiro de aviso y el chaval hubiera salido corriendo.

Un segundo tiro al pie o a una pierna y el chaval queda en el sitio...

Pero no, le dispara a bocajarro al pecho y luego lo remata por la espalda.

La moral luterana es realmente repugnante.


----------



## FROM HELL (Martes a la(s) 10:34 PM)

iaGulin dijo:


> Supongo que ya te lo han dicho pero no le pasará nada. Estaba dentro de su casa y tenía un invasor intentando allanarla, las leyes yankis le protegen.
> 
> ¿Mi opinión aunque no me la hayan pedido?
> 
> Que la ley en este caso habría que interpretarla, no aplicarla a _rajatabla_. El padre es un puto psicópata, sales y le metes unas hostias, no le disparas en la cara al novio, o ex, o lo que sea, de tu hija y delante de ella.



A ver, es que la doctrina castle no se aplica "a rajatabla".

Lo que hace la doctrina es que en caso de que te cargues a un intruso no eres tu el que tiene que demostrar proporcionalidad y autodefensa frente a un juez, sino que es la fiscalia la que debe probar que tu has matado a alguien sin que se aplique esa autodefensa. 

En todo caso critica el criterio legal de la fiscalia para no perseguir este suceso, algo que no tiene que ver con que se "aplique a rajatabla" la doctrina castle.


----------



## rascachapas (Martes a la(s) 10:38 PM)

Estos americanos son retrasados, con lo fácil que es colarse cuando no hay nadie, pedirse una pizza, usar el ticket como escrituras de propiedad y luego acribillar al padre cuando intente entrar de nuevo en tu nueva casa.


----------



## petete44 (Martes a la(s) 10:40 PM)

esto confirma la perdida de tiempo que es este foro, el pagantsimo salvadoncelllas eterno y encima feminista, pero la culpa es de soros.
si fox pone eso es por que justamente siguen dando la lata con el patriarcado


----------



## mapachën (Martes a la(s) 10:41 PM)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Un tiro de aviso y el chaval hubiera salido corriendo.
> 
> Un segundo tiro al pie o a una pierna y el chaval queda en el sitio...
> 
> ...



Es que el tipo Sabra que la familia es inofensiva... haría lo mismo si el colega fuese hijo de (pongamos familia Mafiosa Ítalo-Américana media)?

No, es un cobarde que se ceba con un hombre desarmado... le amparará la ley de su estado, pero no la natural... si se lo hace a unos tanos americanos, se apostan delante de la casa y no dejan vivo ni al vecino... hija y gorda madre al cajón también claro.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## V. R. N (Martes a la(s) 10:42 PM)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Aqui tengo sentimientos encontrados:
> 
> -Por un lado es un tío que no atiende a razones y quiere entrar por sus cojones
> 
> ...



A ver, claro, impresiona ver cómo se tambalea y cae al suelo muerto, es muy fuerte. Los motivos por los que fué allí igual lo dicen por ahí en TV y tal, a lo mejor antes era víctima en una relación, lo que está claro ahora es que es víctima real, un desastre vamos.
Lo que pienso que estamos discutiendo en el hilo en líneas generales es la ley tan clara que hay en USA con el tema de la propiedad privada, que siendo sincera ojalá aquí se respetara como algo sagrado también. Quien no siente que tiene algo propio....malo malo.


----------



## FROM HELL (Martes a la(s) 10:43 PM)

petete44 dijo:


> esto confirma la perdida de tiempo que es este foro, el pagantsimo salvadoncelllas eterno y encima feminista, pero la culpa es de soros.
> si fox pone eso es por que justamente siguen dando la lata con el patriarcado



El pagafantas es el padre que le pega un tiro o es el exnovio intentado tirar la puerta abajo porque no puede vivir sin el olor a vainilla de Michelle?


----------



## iaGulin (Martes a la(s) 10:45 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hacerle lo mismo que si fueses tú el novio cabreado. ¿Quieres que te maten? Adelante.
> 
> 
> En ningún momento es un "intruso", hijo de puta. Es el ex novio de su hija. La familia lo conoce perfectamente. Y así lo constatas con el "she doesn't want to talk to you" del principio, que dicen tranquilamente.
> ...



Invasor según sus leyes, por eso no le pasará nada.


----------



## MOCHIL0 (Martes a la(s) 10:47 PM)

McLovin dijo:


> La verdad es que el título del hilo no puede ser más preciso. Analicemos:
> 
> *Ex novio intenta asaltar la casa de su exnovia:*
> El tío va a casa de la exnovia y su madre le dice claramente: "James, she doesn't want to talk to you", un "que te pires" en toda regla.
> ...



protegió a su hija de un psicópata premium, si hace eso estando en su casa, imagina lo que le esperaba a la chavala sola por ahí. Le salvó la vida.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (Martes a la(s) 10:48 PM)

iaGulin dijo:


> Invasor según sus leyes, por eso no le pasará nada.



A mí lo que más me jode de todo esto es el pene de la víctima. La evidente misandria de la justicia y de la rata que empuña el arma.

*Porque ¿qué habría pasado si es la hija del vecino que va como una histérica a discutir con su ex novio?*

¡Ah, amigos! Qué diferente habría sido todo.

La Ley del Chochito.



MOCHIL0 dijo:


> protegió a su hija de un psicópata premium, si hace eso estando en su casa, imagina lo que le esperaba a la chavala sola por ahí. Le salvó la vida.



Otro adherido a la Ley del Chochito: ¡la pobre chavala que iba sola por ahí!

La cajeroministra debe estar que no cabe de gozo en sí misma leyendo Burbuja hoy.


----------



## MOCHIL0 (Martes a la(s) 10:49 PM)

FROM HELL dijo:


> El pagafantas es el padre que le pega un tiro o es el exnovio intentado tirar la puerta abajo porque no puede vivir sin el olor a vainilla de Michelle?



jajajaja EL OLOR A VAINILLA DE MICHELLE


----------



## MOCHIL0 (Martes a la(s) 10:52 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> A mí lo que más me jode de todo esto es el pene de la víctima. La evidente misandria de la justicia y de la rata que empuña el arma.
> 
> *Porque ¿qué habría pasado si es la hija del vecino que va como una histérica a discutir con su ex novio?*
> 
> ...



pero tienes hijos? qué harías tú si un tío se presenta en tu casa derrumbando la puerta porque quiere hablar con tu hija? a la que llevas criando toda tu vida, que al final es lo que más quieres. Es tu puta casa y tu familia, y además es USA, no este coño la bernarda.


----------



## V. R. N (Martes a la(s) 10:57 PM)

MOCHIL0 dijo:


> pero tienes hijos? qué harías tú si un tío se presenta en tu casa derrumbando la puerta porque quiere hablar con tu hija? a la que llevas criando toda tu vida, que al final es lo que más quieres. Es tu puta casa y tu familia, y además es USA, no este coño la bernarda.



Seguro que te contesta el post diciéndote que pongámosle Mike(el padre), debió abrir la puerta a James, tomar unas birras en el sofá y luego lanzarse unas bolas en el jardín mientras hablan de su hija , claro


----------



## Dr Zar (Martes a la(s) 10:58 PM)

En USA la propiedad privada es sagrada si entras y no te conocen se vacía el cargador y la policía te felicita y te condecoran.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (Martes a la(s) 10:58 PM)

¿La habrías cosido a balazos si hubiese tenido coño?

A ver qué responde este defensor de la Ley del Chochito.



MOCHIL0 dijo:


> pero tienes hijos? qué harías tú si un tío se presenta en tu casa derrumbando la puerta porque quiere hablar con tu hija? a la que llevas criando toda tu vida, que al final es lo que más quieres. Es tu puta casa y tu familia, y además es USA, no este coño la bernarda.


----------



## ciudadlibre (Martes a la(s) 11:00 PM)

el policia llego para decirla que el muerto que usted mato, bien muerto esta. aqui paz y despues gloria


----------



## FROM HELL (Martes a la(s) 11:02 PM)

V. R. N dijo:


> Seguro que te contesta el post diciéndote que pongámosle Mike(el padre), debió abrir la puerta a James, tomar unas birras en el sofá y luego lanzarse unas bolas en el jardín mientras hablan de su hija , claro



He vuelto a verlo y si que dice el padre que tiene un arma. 

Dispara ademas cuando la puerta ya esta entreabierta. Añade que despues de 18 meses sin verse el chaval dejo un mensaje a la tipa que no sabemos el contenido y que estuvo siguiendo a la madre y a la hija. 

Si juntas los hechos todos no hay ningun gilipollas progremita que no actuara parecido si eres un Michael Johnson de 50 palos y quiere entrar a golpes en tu casa el exnovio de tu hija. 

Ah si, y de chaval nada. 22 años y practicante de culturismo aunque en el vidrio parezca un adolescente de mierda.


----------



## tnkt (Martes a la(s) 11:03 PM)

Pues el james era to guapo. Ahora la hija irá y se cepillara a un nigga y el padre a callar.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (Martes a la(s) 11:04 PM)

Muy bien hecho, padre aliado feminista. Ha impedido un atentado machista.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (Martes a la(s) 11:06 PM)

Me ha recordado a este baile tropical


----------



## V. R. N (Martes a la(s) 11:08 PM)

FROM HELL dijo:


> He vuelto a verlo y si que dice el padre que tiene un arma.
> 
> Dispara ademas cuando la puerta ya esta entreabierta. Añade que despues de 18 meses sin verse el chaval dejo un mensaje a la tipa que no sabemos el contenido y que estuvo siguiendo a la madre y a la hija.
> 
> ...



Curioso, parece un chavalillo si, y lo de culturista.....se ve que le mete a la puerta pero bien con el hombro.
Está claro que las seguía porque en el vídeo no sé cuanta diferencia de tiempo hay en la grabación pero viene derecho desde luego.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (Martes a la(s) 11:13 PM)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Un tiro de aviso y el chaval hubiera salido corriendo.
> 
> Un segundo tiro al pie o a una pierna y el chaval queda en el sitio...
> 
> ...



Son sus costumbres y deberiamos adoptarlas, hay costumbres que si merecen que las copiemos, esta es la verdadera enculturacion que deberiamos tener.

Fijaros ademas como la policia llega y miran de reojo al invasor muerto por si las moscas, nada de ir a por los que han repelido desde su casa el ataque en legitima defensa.

Son el primer mundo joder.


----------



## dálmata (Martes a la(s) 11:14 PM)




----------



## FROM HELL (Martes a la(s) 11:15 PM)

V. R. N dijo:


> Curioso, parece un chavalillo si, y lo de culturista.....se ve que le mete a la puerta pero bien con el hombro.
> Está claro que las seguía porque en el vídeo no sé cuanta diferencia de tiempo hay en la grabación pero viene derecho desde luego.



En youtube tienes el mensaje del james este y tb el interrogatorio policial al padre

El mensaje parece el de un adolescente retrasado. Si a eso le sumas que acaba hostiando la puerta para entrar en la vivienda, es imposible que el padre no le pegue 3 o 33 tiros. 

El padre es un gordo de las harinas diciendo que se puso nervioso despues de saber que el chaval contacto con la hija, que siguio a madre e hija y que estaba en la puerta queriendo entrar por la fuerza. 

A


----------



## MOCHIL0 (Martes a la(s) 11:15 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿La habrías cosido a balazos si hubiese tenido coño?
> 
> A ver qué responde este defensor de la Ley del Chochito.
> 
> ...



del chochito no, de la familia. Ese tío podría haber tenido un arma, algo que tus entendederas no alcanzan por mucho calcio que tomes. La próxima gilipollez y al ignore.


----------



## tartesius (Martes a la(s) 11:15 PM)

Eso es un país en condiciones donde la gente tiene derecho a defenderse.
El padre le dice que tiene un arma y el tío sigue intentando tirar la puerta abajo, seguramente para entrar a jugar al parchís con la hija.
Bien muerto está.


----------



## Conde Duckula (Martes a la(s) 11:16 PM)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> O encima tienes que darle dinero para que se vaya (caso conocido).



Esto ya es así prácticamente siempre.
Saben lo que te costará un juicio y el tiempo y demás. Y te ofrecen irse por una cantidad ligeramente inferior.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (Martes a la(s) 11:17 PM)

MOCHIL0 dijo:


> del chochito no, de la familia. Ese tío podría haber tenido un arma, algo que tus entendederas no alcanzan por mucho calcio que tomes. La próxima gilipollez y al ignore.



A ignorados te voy a meter yo a ti por hijo de puta. Me tiene hasta los cojones leer tanta defensa del comunismo, feminismo y todos los ismos progres. Siempre con la turra de proteger al chochito. Ahora, llegando a la deleznable línea roja de tener que asesinar al varón "por si acaso".

Otro enfermo mental y misándrico defensor del chochito. No te quiero ver por aquí.



tnkt dijo:


> Pues el james era to guapo. Ahora la hija irá y se cepillara a un nigga y el padre a callar.



Vas a ver cómo cuando se la líe el negro ya no es tan valiente.

Al hombre blanco, a balazos.

Para lo que quedó Burbuja.


----------



## Kbkubito (Martes a la(s) 11:22 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Meterte en una discusión de pareja y asesinar al ex novio de tu hija de esa forma... Qué mente tan salvaje. Un chaval blanco, bien vestido, desarmado y que, simplemente, estaba cabreado.
> 
> Ojalá el padre viva en un estado con pena de muerte.



No le va a pasar nada de nada. Ira a la comisaria, veran el video, y se volvera a casa. 
Es lo que pasa en USA cuando intentas entrar en una casa que no es tuya.


----------



## Kbkubito (Martes a la(s) 11:24 PM)

iases dijo:


> Será así y serán sus costumbres .... Pero el tiro por la espalda sobraba



Si, es una tonteria desperdiciar munición.


----------



## geflow (Martes a la(s) 11:24 PM)

El hombre le dispara varios tiros incluso por la espalda porque piensa que el tipo que intenta entrar en su casa esta tambien armado. Se lo cuenta despues al vecino ese tan entrañable que mira un cadaver como si estuviera en la seccion de ofertas del carrefour.


----------



## Kbkubito (Martes a la(s) 11:26 PM)

FROM HELL dijo:


> "James no quiere hablarte"
> "James tienes que irte"
> "James vete"
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. RIP por gilipollas. Deberian ponerlo en su lápida.


----------



## Kbkubito (Martes a la(s) 11:30 PM)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Con todos los defectos que tienen las leyes y el sistema de justicia de los USA, es infinitamente superior al de Hispañistán y paises uropeos en general. En un asalto a tu domicilio es absurdo que exijan "proporcionalidad" y que la víctima sea la que termine por ser condenada. El niñato se la buscó bien buscada y se la encontró. Allí ya saben muy bien como funciona este tema. Su vida a la mierda por un coño. Otro betazo huelebragas sucnormal, no se ha perdido gran cosa.



Encima crecidito y nativo. 
Joder, que lo se hasta yo que en USA te pueden pegar un tiro, o catorce, si te metes en una propiedad privada sin permiso, y mucho mas deapues de que te hayan advertido y tu, en ved de irte intentas entrar por la fuerza. 
Y dicen que no derribo la puerta por ahí arriba..?! Claro q no pudo, con 4 plomazos dentro se te quitan las ganas.


----------



## NormanMan (Martes a la(s) 11:33 PM)

El coma bien? te inoculas te y has estado malito?


----------



## MAUSER (Martes a la(s) 11:35 PM)

Qué ha pasao, han matado a alguien?


----------



## tovarovsky (Martes a la(s) 11:38 PM)

El fenecido fué a casa de la Karen a buscar algo que era suyo y la chavala por su coño morado y los servicios prestados, se lo queria quedar. El chico fenecido estaba hasta los cojones de vaciladas e ignorar sus múltiples llamadas para aclarar las cosas. Se presentó, trató de entrar a recoger lo suyo por sus cojones morenos y murió.


----------



## Malvender (Martes a la(s) 11:41 PM)

Por lo mismo que en Europa te miran mal, en USA te descerrajan la cabeza a tiros


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (Martes a la(s) 11:44 PM)

Respondiendo a @AmericanSamoa a la pregunta de si dispararias sobre la asaltante si fuera una mujer y estuviese derribando la puerta de mi casa: *Si*
Joder, le dispararía hasta a un crío. 
Que es *USA*. 
En USA cualquiera puede llevar un arma y buscarte la ruina.
Que es inmoral y deleznable? *Si*.
Pero cuando está en la mesa la vida de tu familia y la tuya, saco toda la artillería y me importa un carajo el concepto filosófico de la moral.
Como dicen los americanos:
*Dispara primero y después pregunta*.
En cualquier caso, de seguro que el tirador también tendrá lo suyo con el trauma de haberse cargado a alguien (porque a menos que seas un psicópata, es un peso muy gordo).


----------



## Ramgus27 (Martes a la(s) 11:45 PM)

muerte por covid.. en el año 2023 por no vacunarce


----------



## Benditaliquidez (Martes a la(s) 11:49 PM)

Yo vi un vídeo similar hace unos meses, un chaval de 12 o 13 años se acercaba a un grupo de mujeres en su jardín y por hacer la broma corría hacia ellas con los brazos abiertos, una de las charos entra en pánico y le da un tiro en el pecho justo cuando el chavalín ya estaba encima de ellas.

Incluso al alejarse le pega otro tiro en la espalda, me acuerdo del vídeo porque el chavalin antes de buscar en el suelo un lugar para morir hizo un movimiento pendular muy gracioso.


----------



## Nico (Martes a la(s) 11:50 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Meterte en una discusión de pareja y asesinar al ex novio de tu hija de esa forma... Qué mente tan salvaje. Un chaval blanco, bien vestido, desarmado y que, simplemente, estaba cabreado *Y ALLANO UNA CASA AJENA.*




Completé tu frase para que quede completa y clara. No me lo agradezcas.


----------



## butricio (Martes a la(s) 11:50 PM)

iases dijo:


> Será así y serán sus costumbres .... Pero el tiro por la espalda sobraba



Que no se hubiera dado la vuelta.


----------



## Nico (Martes a la(s) 11:53 PM)

iases dijo:


> Será así y serán sus costumbres .... Pero el tiro por la espalda sobraba




Hasta el borde de la vereda es "su casa".


----------



## Focus in (Martes a la(s) 11:54 PM)

muchos jóvenes se encoñan demasiado y cuando les dejan entran en un estado psicótico, algunos hasta se tiran al anden , otros acaban como este o matando a la dejadora como el guardia civil del otro dia que fue a bruselas a cargarse a su ex... Ya lo advirtieron hace mas de mil años en la odisea.



> Las sirenas poseían una voz celestial que enloquecía a cualquiera que las escuchara. Muchos marineros perecieron en las aguas con tal de escuchar sus seductores cantos. *Un solo hombre logró percibir sus entonaciones y no morir en el intento: Ulises, rey de Ítaca y protagonista de La Odisea.*
> 
> En su camino de vuelta a casa, tras finalizar la guerra de Troya, fue avisado por la diosa Circe de las temeridades que le aguardaban. “Navegaréis cerca del islote de las Sirenas, las que hechizan a todo aquel hombre que se acerque a ellas. Todo aquel que escuche su voz será afectado por la locura y morirá ahogado en las aguas que rodean la isla”.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmericanSamoa (Martes a la(s) 11:54 PM)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Respondiendo a @AmericanSamoa a la pregunta de si dispararias sobre la asaltante si fuera una mujer y estuviese derribando la puerta de mi casa: *Si*
> Joder, le dispararía hasta a un crío.
> Que es *USA*.
> En USA cualquiera puede llevar un arma y buscarte la ruina.
> ...



Sabes perfectamente, y lo sabes, que ni tú ni nadie habría disparado si hubiese sido una mujer. Y menos a un niño. Sabes perfectamente que no es así. Decir lo contrario no tiene ninguna credibilidad.

Lo *asesinó sin ningún trauma*: le tenía ganas a su ex yerno y era su ocasión perfecta para asesinarlo de manera totalmente legal.

De nuevo, aquí no se habla de "cualquiera": se habla de tu ex yerno. En el otro bando, tu hija. Tu precioso *chochito*. Tu inocente, pulcra y sagrada hija, siempre tenedora de La Verdad, y objeto por el que merece la pena asesinar a quien sea. Todo sea por el *chochito*.

No queda lugar para la defensa "por si acaso". Justificar esa línea de defensa sería comenzar a ver normal que cualquier policía del planeta nos pueda meter un tiro a la mínima que nos pongamos irreverentes, sólo "por si acaso".

En este hilo falta bastante sentido común.



Nico dijo:


> Completé tu frase para que quede completa y clara. No me lo agradezcas.



No hace falta. La frase en rojo es lo de menos. Lo relevante es el chochito.

Chochito a salvo.

Hombre blanco machista, potencial asesino por tener pene, muerto.

Feminismo 1 - Sentido común 0.

De nada.


----------



## Nico (Martes a la(s) 11:55 PM)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La verdad que no tengo una opinion clara




En *la calle* acompañaría tu duda. Forzando la puerta *para tratar de ingresar a la fuerza* no tengo ninguna.


----------



## Kbkubito (Martes a la(s) 11:55 PM)

Focus in dijo:


> inimputable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. Y esta claro que ha intentado asaltar la casa por la fuerza,así que a declarar y a casa.


----------



## Nico (Martes a la(s) 11:58 PM)

Dr Zar dijo:


> *En USA la propiedad privada es sagrada* si entras y no te conocen se vacía el cargador y la policía te felicita y te condecoran.




En realidad es "*en algunos Estados de USA*", en la gran mayoría impera el wokismo hoy día.

Texas, Oregon, Nuevo México, ahora nuevamente La Florida, Alaska y unos pocos más siguen siendo serios... en Massachusset por caso, tienes que invitar con cerveza a los ladrones, y si son negros además arrodillarte (BLM y tal y tal)


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (Miércoles a la(s) 12:02 AM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sabes perfectamente, y lo sabes, que ni tú ni nadie habría disparado si hubiese sido una mujer. Y menos a un niño. Sabes perfectamente que no es así. Decir lo contrario no tiene ninguna credibilidad.
> 
> Lo *asesinó sin ningún trauma*: le tenía ganas a su ex yerno y era su ocasión perfecta para asesinarlo de manera totalmente legal.
> 
> ...



Vale. Veo que el problema es *el chochito*.
Imaginemos que tengo un hijo betazo y *el chochito *es una culturista que te dobla para atrás con solo tocarte.
*La dispararía*.
Que *el chochito* es una alfeñique y a duras penas, logra derribar la puerta.
*La dispararía*.

Reitero: cualquiera que esté detrás de la puerta puede estar *portando un arma.*
Y ante la incertidumbre, avisas primero y si aún con esas, *el chochito *sigue queriendo entrar, es que directamente está buscando el *suicidio técnico *.

En fin... No creo que lleguemos a nada con este debate, pero estoy con la curiosidad:
*Que harías tú en el lugar del tirador?*

Un placer. Buenas noches.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (Miércoles a la(s) 12:03 AM)

Así se combate la "violencia de género". Y no con ministerios.


----------



## Cabote (Miércoles a la(s) 12:04 AM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sabes perfectamente, y lo sabes, que ni tú ni nadie habría disparado si hubiese sido una mujer. Y menos a un niño. Sabes perfectamente que no es así. Decir lo contrario no tiene ninguna credibilidad.
> 
> Lo *asesinó sin ningún trauma*: le tenía ganas a su ex yerno y era su ocasión perfecta para asesinarlo de manera totalmente legal.
> 
> ...



Pues si, chochito, como dices tu, a salvo, y delincuente muerto. No veo el problema. A lo mejor no es país para gente como tu.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (Miércoles a la(s) 12:05 AM)

que maquina el de la pistola
no ha jodido la puerta

eso que se ahorra


----------



## AmericanSamoa (Miércoles a la(s) 12:08 AM)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Vale. Veo que el problema es *el chochito*.
> Imaginemos que tengo un hijo betazo y *el chochito *es una culturista que te dobla para atrás con solo tocarte.
> *La dispararía*.
> Que *el chochito* es una alfeñique y a duras penas, logra derribar la puerta.
> ...



Serías el primer individuo de esta mierda de sociedad misándrica que se atrevería a disparar contra una mujer en el mismo caso. Realmente no te podré creer nunca.

Ante mi ex yerno enfadado que quiere discutir con mi hija, por loco que esté, ¿qué haría yo antes de asesinarle a tiros? ¿No hay ninguna opción más? ¿Estamos en ese punto como sociedad?

En este hilo sólo están entrando dos líneas de defensa hasta el momento:

a) Disparar "por si acaso" a cualquier persona sospechosa
b) Proteger al chochito a toda costa
Para la primera opción no se necesita un allanamiento de morada. Basta con que la policía te cosa a tiros "por si acaso" a la mínima que te pongas bravo con ellos.

La segunda opción es igual de repugnante que la primera.



Cabote dijo:


> Pues si, chochito, como dices tu, a salvo, y delincuente muerto. No veo el problema. A lo mejor no es país para gente como tu.



No, desde luego. Ningún país es para gente como yo. Veo que la sociedad, en el mundo en general, está enferma de misandria y podrida de feminismo hasta el tuétano.

Que en este foro la mayoría salga en defensa de la Ley del Chochito es, cuanto menos, revelador.

Hay que aplaudir a Soros y a la cajera soplapollas.


----------



## Nico (Miércoles a la(s) 12:14 AM)

A ver angelitos... Texas.

Cartel en muchos comercios (armas welcome)







===

Entre con armas, pero con seguro puesto:








===

U$S 149 para el curso para tramitar el permiso para PORTAR armas 







Con descuento


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (Miércoles a la(s) 12:17 AM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Serías el primer individuo de esta mierda de sociedad misándrica que se atrevería a disparar contra una mujer en el mismo caso. Realmente no te podré creer nunca.
> 
> Ante mi ex yerno enfadado que quiere discutir con mi hija, por loco que esté, ¿qué haría yo antes de asesinarle a tiros? ¿No hay ninguna opción más? ¿Estamos en ese punto como sociedad?
> 
> ...



Pero no me dejes con la curiosidad antes de irme a dormir!!
*Que harías en el lugar del tirador? *TE juro que no te lo voy a criticar, solo es mera curiosidad sientifica.


----------



## Jevitronka (Miércoles a la(s) 12:19 AM)

Esta es la verdadera solución contra la violencia de género


----------



## AmericanSamoa (Miércoles a la(s) 12:24 AM)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Pero no me dejes con la curiosidad antes de irme a dormir!!
> *Que harías en el lugar del tirador? *TE juro que no te lo voy a criticar, solo es mera curiosidad sientifica.



¿De verdad me preguntas qué otras opciones tengo antes de asesinar a un hombre *desarmado*, cabreado con su ex novia y que, además, es mi *propio ex yerno*?

¿No se te ocurre ninguna solución antes de coser a tiros a alguien a quien poco antes sentabas a tu mesa a comer?

Imagínate que la policía española pensase así: no quedaría nadie vivo en este país.


----------



## Killuminatis (Miércoles a la(s) 12:27 AM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Serías el primer individuo de esta mierda de sociedad misándrica que se atrevería a disparar contra una mujer en el mismo caso. Realmente no te podré creer nunca.
> 
> Ante mi ex yerno enfadado que quiere discutir con mi hija, por loco que esté, ¿qué haría yo antes de asesinarle a tiros? ¿No hay ninguna opción más? ¿Estamos en ese punto como sociedad?
> 
> ...



Incluso poniéndote estatista ves como la policía tarda 3 minutos en llegar.

¿el chaval actúa tan mal como para que le cueste la vida?

¿disparar a las piernas o zonas no vitales? 

Has hilado muy bien con el feminazismo. Esto no es mas que el estatinazismo americano, con sus leyes de los tiempos del salvaje Oeste que algunos, como el pistolero del vídeo usan en su beneficio...igual que puede usar las leyes feminazis cualquier loca en su beneficio.


----------



## Magufillo (Miércoles a la(s) 12:41 AM)

**


----------



## Gotthard (Miércoles a la(s) 1:16 AM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> También depende de si se trata de un arbitraje vinculante (donde decide sólo el juez) o hay un jurado popular.
> Si hubiese un jurado popular, estoy completamente seguro de que ese tipo habría entrado en prisión.



El tema de jurado en USA no es tan aleatorio como parece en las pelis, el jurado decide en función de la ley y son asesorados técnicamente por secretarios judiciales sobre el transfondo jurisprudencial, asi que su veredicto suele ser en la linea de lo que decidiría un juez. 

Lo que dice la doctrina es que en respuesta al allanamiento es licito hacer uso de fuerza letal. De ahi para abajo, al gusto del defensor.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (Miércoles a la(s) 1:26 AM)

¿Ha morido?
Un par de tiritas y está listo para servir como mercenario en Ucrania.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Miércoles a la(s) 2:03 AM)

posiblemente el chaval llevaba tiempo de relación con la chica y la familia y en esa casa había entrado en innumerables ocasiones.

Por las razones que fuesen se siente injustamente despreciado y quiere hablar para arreglar el tema. 

Quien haya visto algún episodio de HERMANO MAYOR, habrá comprobado que cuando hay confianza los hijos maleducados o desquiciados montan verdaderas trifulcas que dan pánico. Incluso llegando a golpear a los padres y ya no hablemos de romper puertas y todo lo que encuentran delante.

Había otras formas de reaccionar antes de llegar al asesinato. Espero que el asesino pague su crimen


----------



## Nico (Miércoles a la(s) 2:20 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Había otras formas de reaccionar antes de llegar al asesinato. Espero que el asesino pague su crimen




Y si el tío era un drogata violento ?
Y si ya tenía antecedentes de reacciones violentas ?

No conocemos toda la historia, ni de un lado, ni del otro. Sólo hemos visto el vídeo.


----------



## SexyVIcky (Miércoles a la(s) 2:20 AM)

No se si alguien lo ha dicho ya,pero cuando el pipiolo lleva a la puerta y parece como que llama,se oye a la madre decirle claramente “James,ella no quiere hablar contigo”.
Entonces,se pone el tontaco a intentar forzar la puerta.Primero,que ya te han dicho que no quieren hablar ni abrirte la puerta.Segundo,está intentando un allanamiento de morada.

Nos quejamos de que aquí si le dejamos entrar y le damos con una sartén terminamos en el banquillo.
Aquí hacen uso legítimo de un arma sabiendo el chico lo que podía pasar,y nos llevamos las manos a la cabeza.

No sabemos por el vídeo si está muerto o inconsciente

Esto me recuerda a otros vídeos de polis disparando a negros,que tienen un arma o cuchillo y a pesar de que les repiten hasta la saciedad que lo suelten,el negro sigue en sus trece.Y le disparan,claro.

No hagas mierdas en esta vida y lo más probable es que nadie te pegue un tiro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Miércoles a la(s) 2:22 AM)

Nico dijo:


> Y si el tío era un drogata violento ?
> Y si ya tenía antecedentes de reacciones violentas ?
> 
> No conocemos toda la historia, ni de un lado, ni del otro. Sólo hemos visto el vídeo.



Hoy fui a ver AVATAR.

Menuda puta mierda de película !

3 horas de violencia extrema que deja a los narcos como aprendices .
Una bazofia sin ningún sentido nada más que el regocijo en la muerte y el enfrentamiento.

Y luego nos sorprendemos y nos asustamos por escenas como estas con las que han crecido los niños occidentales.

El hijo puta dice que ha eliminado 10 minutos de violencia extrema !

Pues las 3 putas horas restantes no sé como definirlas.

Lo dicho, el blog del narco es un juego de niños comparado con Avatar, El señor de los anillos, Batman y cualquier otra puta mierda con la que crecen los chavales.

Por no hablar de las consolas de videojuegos cuya única finalidad es matar, matar, matar, matar ... y huir.

Para mi estas películas son extremadamente aburridas de hecho me quedé dormido en Avatar a pesar del ruido constante. No me fui por respeto a los amigos que se empeñaron en ir a verla. Pero para la mente de un adolescente en crecimiento o de un niño, esas escenas las viven como reales, como nosotros vivimos estos videos reales, por eso les prestan atención.
De la misma manera que jugar a la play. Ellos están absortos , su atención es APRENDIZAJE.

EL APRENDIZAJE son conexiones neuronales que construyen físicamente la estructura cerebral como si esas experiencias hubiesen sido reales.

Lo raro es que no haya muchos más crímenes.









*James Cameron se arrepiente de algunas películas como Terminator por el uso excesivo de violencia con armas*
Esto puede acabar siendo preocupante para las futuribles películas de James Cameron, sobre todo de licencias como Terminator o la propia Avatar.
www.hobbyconsolas.com


Y es que en una reciente entrevista ha admitido que se arrepiente de muchas películas que hizo tiempo atrás por el uso desmesurado de las armas de fuego, algo que ha afectado a la recientemente estrenada *Avatar*: el sentido del agua.

En una entrevista con Esquire Middle East no ha escondido que ha eliminado 10 minutos de violencia con armas en Avatar: el sentido del agua, algo que podría no gustar a los amantes de la acción, en unas escenas que quizás en un futuro puedan acabar viéndose en alguna versión extendida.


----------



## Luxfero (Miércoles a la(s) 2:23 AM)

GOD BLESS AMURIKA


----------



## MOCHIL0 (Miércoles a la(s) 2:25 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> posiblemente el chaval llevaba tiempo de relación con la chica y la familia y en esa casa había entrado en innumerables ocasiones.
> 
> Por las razones que fuesen se siente injustamente despreciado y quiere hablar para arreglar el tema.
> 
> ...



Hermano mayor dice, jajaja pero de qué estás hablando? un colgao intentando derribar una puerta y entrar en un hogar privado, después de avisarle de que se fuera + no quería hablar con él + iba a usar el arma si insistía en romper la puerta... y sobretodo estás en un país donde cualquiera puede llevar armas, vamos, no me jodas, estaba buscando suicidarse.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (Miércoles a la(s) 2:35 AM)

Usa es una sociedad enferma, no es ejemplo de nada aunque a algún perturbado del Foro (que desearía acribillar a balazos a su vecino ruidoso), se la ponga dura ...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Miércoles a la(s) 2:43 AM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Meterte en una discusión de pareja y asesinar al ex novio de tu hija de esa forma... Qué mente tan salvaje. Un chaval blanco, bien vestido, desarmado y que, simplemente, estaba cabreado.
> 
> Ojalá el padre viva en un estado con pena de muerte.



A ver tonto el pueblo. El subnormal se lleva lo que merece. El padre ha protegido a su hija, a él mismo, al resto de su familia y a su propiedad de un energúmeno que pretendía entrar por la fuerza y no se sabe si quiere matar, violar o que. 

Te enteras ya tontorrón?


----------



## calzonazos (Miércoles a la(s) 2:49 AM)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Un tiro de aviso y el chaval hubiera salido corriendo.
> 
> Un segundo tiro al pie o a una pierna y el chaval queda en el sitio...
> 
> ...



Son como bestias y aqui se justifica como si nada, pero nada USA lideres en antidepresivos, guerras, muertes por armas y por drogas son ejemplo de NADA por mucho que españa este echa la mierda que esta


----------



## Sanctis (Miércoles a la(s) 2:57 AM)

Menudos mongolos que estáis hechos.

No sé, yo cuido un edificio cercano a una discoteca.

El otro día a las tantas un chaval muy del perfil del de ese video empezó fruto de haber consumido droga, a dar unos golpes a la puerta bastante más violentos que los del video.

Entre abrí, y claro, no había manera, simple y llanamente le agarré las manos, grillos, y policía.

Ni un rasguño le dejé. Vino bastante policía, él ya estaba esposado, se le aguantó hasta que llegara la ambulancia. Intentó morder a alguno pero vamos, fácil de tratar, y la ambulancia se lo llevó en camilla de correas (tema psiquiatria).

Está injustificadisimo lo que se ve en ese video y es absolutamente innecesario. Llamada a la policía y más que suficiente.

En los comentarios del video los gringos quedan retratados. Que bien lo hizo el padre, que es un chaval blanquito. Si no llega a ser una de las dos cosas, pedirían que metieran al padre en la cárcel.

Que aquí sabemos ya de qué va esto.


----------



## Fordeforo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:15 AM)

El padre es entrevistado por la policía:


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Miércoles a la(s) 3:30 AM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> A ignorados te voy a meter yo a ti por hijo de puta. Me tiene hasta los cojones leer tanta defensa del comunismo, feminismo y todos los ismos progres. Siempre con la turra de proteger al chochito. Ahora, llegando a la deleznable línea roja de tener que asesinar al varón "por si acaso".
> 
> Otro enfermo mental y misándrico defensor del chochito. No te quiero ver por aquí.
> 
> ...



Eres un pobre cretino, imbecil, estupido y subnormal. Confundes velocidad con tocino y tus argumentos son de niño de 11 años. Llevas todo el hilo haciendo el ridículo. Y es evidente que eres un panchisimio.


----------



## Fordeforo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:38 AM)

Está muy bien que se nos informe de cómo es la legislación en USA, pero no viene al caso.
Esto ha pasado en Ohio cerca de Sydney, *en Australia.*


----------



## AmericanSamoa (Miércoles a la(s) 3:38 AM)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Incluso poniéndote estatista ves como la policía tarda 3 minutos en llegar.
> 
> ¿el chaval actúa tan mal como para que le cueste la vida?
> 
> ...



Es lo que más me está mosqueando y dando miedo y asco a partes iguales, como hombre: que esto es la materialización del famoso "*machete al machote*" que las feministas tanto coreaban. Y, como siempre, operado con la imprescindible colaboración de otros hombres (policías varones o, como en este caso, el padre del Chochito).

Nadie de los que está justificando este crimen habría disparado si hubiese sido una mujer. Y el 100% de ellos lo saben. Como dices, están trayendo una ley que tenía todo el sentido del mundo en el salvaje oeste, pero que hoy está siendo útil a la "lucha feminista".

Aunque no hubiese llegado nunca la policía: si tan loco puede estar ese chaval, se le manda al hospital de una paliza, si se es tan gallardo. Creo que no era

A mí me da pavor.


Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> El padre ha protegido a su hija



Sí, progre de pueblo. Ya sabemos que el chochito no se toca y que tu vida no vale nada sólo por ser varón. Hombre malo. Chochito bueno. Machete al machote.

Cumple con tu cometido y suícidate. Te harás un favor a ti mismo siendo coherente.


Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Eres un pobre cretino, imbecil, estupido y subnormal. Confundes velocidad con tocino y tus argumentos son de niño de 11 años. Llevas todo el hilo haciendo el ridículo. Y es evidente que eres un panchisimio.



Toqué argumentos que tu cerebro de mosquito no elaborará ni en diez mil años.

No eres consciente de lo manipulado que te tiene la cajera del Saturn y sus amos. Eres otro pelele más, como la mayoría.



Fordeforo dijo:


> Está muy bien que se nos informe de cómo es la legislación en USA, pero no viene al caso.
> Esto ha pasado en Ohio cerca de Sydney, *en Australia.*



No, no. Da lugar a confusión, pero es una localidad llamada Sidney en el estado de Ohio, en Estados Unidos:









Sidney · Municipio de Clinton, Ohio 45365, EE. UU.


Municipio de Clinton, Ohio 45365, EE. UU.




goo.gl


----------



## Furymundo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:38 AM)

Fordeforo dijo:


> El padre es entrevistado por la policía:



ese video merece hilo propio


----------



## Furymundo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:40 AM)

Fordeforo dijo:


> Está muy bien que se nos informe de cómo es la legislación en USA, pero no viene al caso.
> Esto ha pasado en Ohio cerca de Sydney, *en Australia.*



ese Sydney esta en EEUU
es EEUU 
los australianos tienen acento propio


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Miércoles a la(s) 3:40 AM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Es lo que más me está mosqueando y dando miedo y asco a partes iguales, como hombre: que esto es la materialización del famoso "*machete al machote*" que las feministas tanto coreaban. Y, como siempre, operado con la imprescindible colaboración de otros hombres (policías varones o, como en este caso, el padre del Chochito).
> 
> Nadie de los que está justificando este crimen habría disparado si hubiese sido una mujer. Y el 100% de ellos lo saben. Como dices, están trayendo una ley que tenía todo el sentido del mundo en el salvaje oeste, pero que hoy está siendo útil a la "lucha feminista".
> 
> ...



Como solo sueltas rebuznos de mongolo te vas al vertedero. 

Disfruta.


----------



## Fordeforo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:03 AM)

O


Furymundo dijo:


> ese Sydney esta en EEUU
> es EEUU
> los australianos tienen acento propio



Ops... Cierto. Hay alguno que habla un poco bien, normalmente universitarios, pero sí, parece que hablan otro idioma. 
How are you? → A I O,
y se quedan tan panchos


----------



## El Caga Chele (Miércoles a la(s) 5:19 AM)

joder, el segundo disparo estaba de más. 


Las mujeres no saben escalar el conflicto. Pasó de un cabreo que cualquier mujer hace a un disparo sin advertencia.


----------



## Charles B. (Miércoles a la(s) 6:05 AM)

Cosas de los paletos norteamericanos, gente analfabeta y salvaje como sus admiradores de aquí.


----------



## baifo (Miércoles a la(s) 6:23 AM)

Es como cuando llegan los cuatreros a la casa de una pobre granjera solitaria y ésta los recibe a tiros en las películas del oeste, pero en versión hinchada a McDonald's y pastillas pa los nervios.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (Miércoles a la(s) 6:30 AM)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> En Estados Unidos tu hogar es sagrado, en España no.



Lo curioso que fué una ley nuestra hacia mitad del siglo XVI "Tu Casa Tu Castillo"


----------



## Pollepolle (Miércoles a la(s) 6:53 AM)

serie de netflix dijo:


> es mas en españa te vas a comprar, se te cuelan dentro y como te descuides te quedas en la calle y el caco dentro



Si eres subnormal, si. Pero vamos a la gente normal no le pasa eso. Solo a los subnormales que se tragan las subnormalidades de Grangrena3.


----------



## GatoAzul (Miércoles a la(s) 6:56 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hoy fui a ver AVATAR.
> 
> Menuda puta mierda de película !
> 
> ...




Habiendo visto la segunda parte de Avatar, y viendo en situ como los padres llevaban a sus hijos menores (alguno no tendría más de seis años) sin preocuparles en absoluto las escenas de violencia, debo decir que no me extraña que el propio James Cameron se prenuncie en contra de la violencia en esas dos de sus películas sabiendo que hay padres que ni se lo plantean.
Hubo un tiempo en que no se permitía la entrada al cine de menores cuando había "tiros" (y por aquel entonces ni tan siquiera existía el realismo en la escenas de violencia que existe ahora). Pero ahora son los propios padres los que llevan de la mano a sus hijos a ver películas no deberían de ser aptas para menores.


----------



## Unhumano (Miércoles a la(s) 7:22 AM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hacerle lo mismo que si fueses tú el novio cabreado. ¿Quieres que te maten? Adelante.
> 
> 
> En ningún momento es un "intruso", hijo de puta. Es el ex novio de su hija. La familia lo conoce perfectamente. Y así lo constatas con el "she doesn't want to talk to you" del principio, que dicen tranquilamente.



Estas justificando e incluso normalizando el comportamiento del novio, que como esta "cabreado" pues normal, que intente tirar la puerta. Da la sensación de que te ves reflejado en él, debes ser un cabeza caliente mecha corta de esos a los que se les nubla el razonamiento y por eso estas empatizando con él.

Pues no, Americansamoa, no es normal ni justificable que cuando te "cabreas" con tu pareja trates de asaltar por la fuerza su domicilio, por mucho que a ti te lo parezca y que empatizes. Eso solo le pasa a animales que como digo desconectan completamente el cortex y el limbico toma el control lanzandolos a realizar actos salvajes sin la mimima vision ni consideracion racional por las posibles consecuencias de sus actos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Miércoles a la(s) 7:26 AM)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Habiendo visto la segunda parte de Avatar, y viendo en situ como los padres llevaban a sus hijos menores (alguno no tendría más de seis años) sin preocuparles en absoluto las escenas de violencia, debo decir que no me extraña que el propio James Cameron se prenuncie en contra de la violencia en esas dos de sus películas sabiendo que hay padres que ni se lo plantean.
> Hubo un tiempo en que no se permitía la entrada al cine de menores cuando había "tiros" (y por aquel entonces ni tan siquiera existía el realismo en la escenas de violencia que existe ahora). Pero ahora son los propios padres los que llevan de la mano a sus hijos a ver películas no deberían de ser aptas para menores.



De hecho cuando yo era pequeño ponían un rombo o dos en las películas que ni de lejos tenían la extrema violencia actual.
Kung Fu ya era considerada una serie para mayores.

Los padres, como me pasa a mi, no nos afectan las imágenes de Avatar porque ya estamos hartos de verlo y sabemos que son patrañas aburridas, pero en la mente de un niño hace el mismo efecto que cuando nosotros vemos los vídeos de decapitaciones o despellejamientos de los narcos. 

Los niños se estremecen y callan porque son monos locos que por instinto se sienten atraídos por la violencia y la muerte .
De hecho los dibujos animados también son escenas violentas todo el tiempo.

Luego los padres se quejan de que sus hijos son hiperactivos y con déficit de atención, los llevan al psicólogo de que son muy violentos en casa ... 










Recordando “Kung-Fu”, serie mítica de televisión - nosolocine


En un principio el protagonista de la serie de televisión “Kung-Fu” debería haber sido Bruce Lee. Se




www.nosolocine.net


----------



## GatoAzul (Miércoles a la(s) 7:40 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> De hecho cuando yo era pequeño ponían un rombo o dos en las películas que ni de lejos tenían la extrema violencia actual.
> Kung Fu ya era considerada una serie para mayores.
> 
> Los padres, como me pasa a mi, no nos afectan las imágenes de Avatar porque ya estamos hartos de verlo y sabemos que son patrañas aburridas, pero en la mente de un niño hace el mismo efecto que cuando nosotros vemos los vídeos de decapitaciones o despellejamientos de los narcos.
> ...



Y Las Calles de San Francisco (los balazos se escuchaban pero nunca se veía sangre) también llevaban 2 rombos.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (Miércoles a la(s) 7:45 AM)

Un tiro en la pierna no era suficiente? la madre que los pario macho...


----------



## djvan (Miércoles a la(s) 8:01 AM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>




Y la poli encima llega en tan solo 2 minutos… luego critican a ese país.. será por envidia 

Vaya tela


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (Miércoles a la(s) 8:08 AM)

El padre de la exnovia del tiroteado se libro con 8 votos contra 1 de un jurado , y habia dudas por que el disparo a traves de la puerta.
La familia del difunto esta que trina.

Fuente:









Moment dad shoots dead daughter’s ex who tried to break down door to 'kill her'


HORROR footage captures the moment a US dad gunned down his daughter’s ex-boyfriend as he tried to break into the family’s home. The shocking confrontation – filmed on doorbell vi…



www.thesun.ie


----------



## Cabote (Miércoles a la(s) 8:08 AM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Es lo que más me está mosqueando y dando miedo y asco a partes iguales, como hombre: que esto es la materialización del famoso "*machete al machote*" que las feministas tanto coreaban. Y, como siempre, operado con la imprescindible colaboración de otros hombres (policías varones o, como en este caso, el padre del Chochito).
> 
> Nadie de los que está justificando este crimen habría disparado si hubiese sido una mujer. Y el 100% de ellos lo saben. Como dices, están trayendo una ley que tenía todo el sentido del mundo en el salvaje oeste, pero que hoy está siendo útil a la "lucha feminista".
> 
> ...



Creo que hemos encontrado aquí al subnormal más profundo del foro. Qué tendrá que ver la cajera del Sa y sus delirios con las leyes estadounidenses. Te ciegan tus obsesiones. Lo mismo hubiera sucedido si el tipo buscara al hermano pequeño para cobrar una deuda por drogas.


----------



## zirick (Miércoles a la(s) 8:16 AM)

Así aprenderá.
Están en un país en el que dejan que te defiendas, que envidia. En los países progres en una situación igual tienes que tirar de maletero del coche y bosque.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Miércoles a la(s) 9:32 AM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Merecidísimo.


----------



## etsai (Miércoles a la(s) 9:39 AM)

Furymundo dijo:


> y como hay camaras
> el juez solo tiene que verlo
> 
> foreros tardaran en decir que es fake
> porque no hay sangre a ver......



Se me hace raro ver disparos que no atraviesan el cuerpo con un gran chorro de sangre mientras el finado cae a cámara lenta y dice algunas palabras antes de morir, la verdad.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (Miércoles a la(s) 9:51 AM)

Kluster dijo:


> Los disparos le alcanzan órganos vitales ya que tarda poco en morir. Cuando llega el policía lo ve y en seguida sabe que está moñeco.



Pues era bien blanquito y hetero, de esos cada vez hay menos como para irselos cargando tan a la brava


----------



## dragon33 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:00 AM)

Lo mejor es que la acción previa registrada en cámara habilita el uso del arma y exonera de responsabilidades al disparador (será Texas), como debe ser.


----------



## Destro (Miércoles a la(s) 10:38 AM)

iases dijo:


> Un tiro cuando regulaba y Todo un detalle lo de rematarlo por la espalda.
> 
> Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas



Da la impresión de que se aseguran de que no pueda contraatacar. Y es que allí eso parece ser un problema: si no se aseguran de neutralizarlo, puede volverse con un arma y matarte a ti. Allí hay tantas armas que se aseguran. En cualquier caso tampoco se puede criticar, todo eso sucede muy rápido, máxime cuando tienes que defender tu hogar y a tu familia.


----------



## Destro (Miércoles a la(s) 10:42 AM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Meterte en una discusión de pareja y asesinar al ex novio de tu hija de esa forma... Qué mente tan salvaje. Un chaval blanco, bien vestido, desarmado y que, simplemente, estaba cabreado.
> 
> Ojalá el padre viva en un estado con pena de muerte.



Le dispara por allanamiento con violencia: el chaval hace fuerza para acceder a la vivienda. Eso hasta en España es allanamiento.

Y quien comete un allanamiento a sabiendas de que hay gente y saben que lo está haciendo, está muy mal de la cabeza y sin duda es peligroso.


----------



## Descuernacabras (Miércoles a la(s) 10:47 AM)

Sus graciosos movimientos pendulares me recuerdan a E.T. Casi se me escapa una lagrimilla nostálgica.


----------



## Furymundo (Miércoles a la(s) 11:38 AM)

etsai dijo:


> Se me hace raro ver disparos que no atraviesan el cuerpo con un gran chorro de sangre mientras el finado cae a cámara lenta y dice algunas palabras antes de morir, la verdad.



es cuestion de acostumbrarse


----------



## Furymundo (Miércoles a la(s) 11:39 AM)

dragon33 dijo:


> Lo mejor es que la acción previa registrada en cámara habilita el uso del arma y exonera de responsabilidades al disparador (será Texas), como debe ser.



es Sidney en OHIO


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Miércoles a la(s) 11:41 AM)

No le deis mas vueltas. Aqui el problema para los nancys del floro es que el chico es blanquito y supuestamente hetero.

Si fuera un nigga que pone un pie en el cesped, estarian aplaudiendo con las orejas.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (Miércoles a la(s) 11:41 AM)

joder menudo mongolazo jajajjajjajj x tonto


----------



## Pajirri (Miércoles a la(s) 12:48 PM)

muy mongolo el chaval... una zorra no vale la pena que te maten. no me jodan.

soy el chaval y escucho, estoy armado y salgo como el correcaminos.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (Miércoles a la(s) 12:54 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Meterte en una discusión de pareja y asesinar al ex novio de tu hija de esa forma... Qué mente tan salvaje. Un chaval blanco, bien vestido, desarmado y que, simplemente, estaba cabreado.
> 
> Ojalá el padre viva en un estado con pena de muerte.



Eso decia yo, totalmente desproporcionado


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (Miércoles a la(s) 12:54 PM)

Sólo por ir con gorra y pantalón corto ya se bienmerece ese tiro en el cogote. 100% proporcionado.


----------



## Militarícese (Miércoles a la(s) 12:57 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Lo de pedir comida a domicilio como primera media para legalizarte como ocupa, es de no creer.



Rumores de la extrema derecha. Lo ha dicho Newtral


----------



## AsustaLerdos (Miércoles a la(s) 12:58 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Lo leí. Por eso dije "ojalá". Sea como sea, es un asesinato.
> 
> En el momento en el que se trata de un vínculo familiar (nada menos que el ex novio de tu hija), ya no hay manera de argumentar riesgo de vida, y muchísimo menos disparando a bocajarro.
> 
> ...



Me parece muy sensato lo que dices,. Joder que no se trataba de una banda de kosovares encapuchados, era su exyerno....menudo pirado psicopata

Eso es lo quenpasa por permitir llevar armas a los pacos de turno


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (Miércoles a la(s) 12:58 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>




En español se dice TIROTEO, no balacera


----------



## Treluango (Miércoles a la(s) 1:00 PM)

Al chaval se le ve que lo está pasando mal con la ruptura. Sin saber los detalles exactos de porqué se termina la relación, yo antes de disparar le hubiera pegado dos hostias con la mano abierta para que el chaval se espabilara.

También estoy de acuerdo que no se sabe lo que lleva en los bolsillos, que no sé si el chaval había amenazado a la tía en cuestión antes o que si con un único disparo a las piernas ya hubiera sido suficiente para hacerle entender al chaval que la relación se había terminado.


----------



## mvpower (Miércoles a la(s) 1:09 PM)

Se junto el hambre con las ganas de comer, lo mejor habría sido disuadirle primero con un tiro al suelo, y si no se va entonces si, además creo sobra el tiro por la espalda. Pero sin toda la información difícil sacar conclusiones, lo mismo tenía algo suyo dentro de la casa.


----------



## .Kaikus (Miércoles a la(s) 1:11 PM)

Forzar una puerta de una vivienda habitada, tiene sus riesgos, tres buenos tiros que ha encajado, uno en el pecho y dos en la espalda !!!.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (Miércoles a la(s) 2:01 PM)

Sanctis dijo:


> Menudos mongolos que estáis hechos.
> 
> No sé, yo cuido un edificio cercano a una discoteca.
> 
> ...




Tuviste suerte de que no llevara una navaja y te diera una puñalada. Los demás no tenemos porqué ejercer el autocontrol cuando los otros tampoco lo hacen consumiendo drogas, alcohol o teniendo conductas violentas ya que no sabes dominarte. Cuando vas así por el mundo estás aceptando que te puedan pasar cosas como la del vídeo. ¿Yo hubiera matado al chaval del vídeo? Pues depende... No conocemos todo el contexto.


----------



## Seren (Miércoles a la(s) 2:15 PM)

Traducción de lo que dicen desde dentro de la casa?

Lo veo desproporcionado


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Miércoles a la(s) 2:44 PM)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> No le deis mas vueltas. Aqui el problema para los nancys del floro es que el chico es blanquito y supuestamente hetero.
> 
> Si fuera un nigga que pone un pie en el cesped, estarian aplaudiendo con las orejas.



No le des más vueltas, eres rojo pobre y por tanto idiota


----------



## Vientosolar (Miércoles a la(s) 3:49 PM)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Meterte en una discusión de pareja y asesinar al ex novio de tu hija de esa forma... Qué mente tan salvaje. Un chaval blanco, bien vestido, desarmado y que, simplemente, estaba cabreado.
> 
> Ojalá el padre viva en un estado con pena de muerte.



Se te ha olvidado la parte de intentar forzar la puerta de una vivienda ajena, gilipollas completo. Una vez dentro, a pesar de las advertencias de los moradores, ¿qué podría haber pasado? ¿Un mal golpe y se carga al padre o a la ex-novia? Un tipo que se intenta meter en casa ajena a pesar de advertencias varias y con los moradores dentro es peligroso, y no hay por qué exponerse a lo que decida hacer. Tonto de los cojones integral.


----------



## FROM HELL (Miércoles a la(s) 3:50 PM)

mvpower dijo:


> Se junto el hambre con las ganas de comer, lo mejor habría sido disuadirle primero con un tiro al suelo, y si no se va entonces si, además creo sobra el tiro por la espalda. Pero sin toda la información difícil sacar conclusiones, lo mismo tenía algo suyo dentro de la casa.



Esta toda la informacion muy clara. Que no te engañen los flanders del floro.

Habian cortado hacia tiempo. El chaval le daba a las drogas aunque no era violento. No con la tipa. La tipa lo dejo y él solto un "te vas a arrepentir, no vas a encontrar a nadie mejor". Tipico lenguaje de huelebragas pagafantas.

Cero contacto hasta que el fulano deja un mensaje mitad retrasado mitad colocado: " hola menganita, quiero saber como estas, supongo que bien, pero me gustaria que me dijeras tu que estas bien. Yo me siento ... no se como me siento.

Ella pasa de su culo y el fulano va a la casa. El padre esta en el sotano viendo netflix.  Escucha jaleo y sube. La hija dice que es el ex que se ha plantado en casa porque ella pasa de su culo y la madre le esta diciendo al fulano que se vaya, que la chavala no quiere verlo ni hablar con el.

El padre sale por el garaje y le dice que se pire ya. El chaval ni siquiera le contesta y se pone a hostiar la puerta. El padre entra otra vez y coge la nueve milimetros. Le dice a las fulanas que llamen a la poli. Se acerca a la puerta, el fulano se carga el pomo y la entreabre. El padre hace fuerza pero resbala con los calcetines . Le dice que tiene un arma, el cavhal empieza a meterse entre la puerta y el padre le mete tres tiros a traves del cristal

Es proporcionado? Si. 

Por que le mete tres tiros? porque no es una pelicula de hollywood. En cualquier situacion de tension maxima que tengas que disparar, instintivamente le metes tres tiros. Y si es un negrata corriendo por tu piso le metes todo el cartucho. Tienes que tener un entrenamiento de la hostia para controlar como y donde apuntas cuando disparas porque alguien se mete en tu casa. 

Es una putada morir por esta gilipollez? Si. Pero el unico culpable es el difunto. Comportamiento de chiflado sin ningun autocontrol. Comportamiento animal. Cuando alguien quiere imponer su voluntad por sus cojones debe asumir la consecuencia de sus actos.

Puestos a empatizar yo empatizo con el padre. Ha tenido que vender la casa y pirarse del pueblo, ademas de matar a un gilipollas, cosa que no es facil de digerir por casi nadie.


----------



## Scire (Miércoles a la(s) 3:54 PM)

Romeo en los EE.UU. del siglo XXI. Lo hubieran tiroteado de lo alto del balcón.

Muy normal pegarle cuatro tiros a un tipo al que le cuesta mantenerse en pie, seguramente drogado hasta las orejas.

Para ese fin, habría valido un bate de béisbol, dos hostias -no tiene ni media, según lo puesto que va-, o, en el peor de los casos, un solo disparo.


----------



## Vientosolar (Miércoles a la(s) 3:57 PM)

Scire dijo:


> Romeo en los EE.UU. del siglo XXI. Lo hubieran tiroteado de lo alto del balcón.
> 
> Muy normal pegarle cuatro tiros a un tipo al que le cuesta mantenerse en pie, seguramente drogado hasta las orejas.
> 
> Para ese fin, habría valido un bate de béisbol, dos hostias -no tiene ni media, según lo puesto que va-, o, en el peor de los casos, un solo disparo.



Claro, tú sabes que no iba armado, y también sabes que una vez dentro no iba a agarrar lo primero que pillase a mano de dentro y destrozarle la cabeza al padre, a la madre o a la hija en su propia casa. No sé si solamente sois gilipollas o daos por culo, pero algún problema tenéis.


----------



## Scire (Miércoles a la(s) 4:01 PM)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Claro, tú sabes que no iba armado, y también sabes que una vez dentro no iba a agarrar lo primero que pillase a mano de dentro y destrozarle la cabeza al padre, a la madre o a la hija en su propia casa. No sé si solamente sois gilipollas o daos por culo, pero algún problema tenéis.



Si ahora nos dedicamos a matar gente en base a conjeturas, luego no nos quejemos de que alguien saque la escopeta de caza en medio de un parque.

Lo que se ve en el vídeo es un tipo que abre la puerta con suma facilidad y, acto continuo, se lleva cuatro balazos.
Tan celosa que es de su propiedad esa gente y, vaya, dejan que las puertas se abran con un empujoncito.

Si a ti eso te parece siquiera medio normal, el que no está bien de la cabeza eres tú.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (Miércoles a la(s) 4:07 PM)

Eso es lo que denominan white trash (basura blanca) , blanquitos viviendo y comportándose como nuestros etnianos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (Miércoles a la(s) 4:08 PM)

Scire dijo:


> Si ahora nos dedicamos a matar gente en base a conjeturas, luego no nos quejemos de que alguien saque la escopeta de caza en medio de un parque.
> 
> Lo que se ve en el vídeo es un tipo que abre la puerta con suma facilidad y, acto continuo, se lleva cuatro balazos.
> Tan celosa que es de su propiedad esa gente y, vaya, dejan que las puertas se abran con un empujoncito.
> ...




¿Exactamente qué tendría que haber hecho el padre de la chica?¿Dejarlo pasar y que hiciese lo que quisiese?


----------



## Vientosolar (Miércoles a la(s) 4:09 PM)

Scire dijo:


> Si ahora nos dedicamos a matar gente en base a conjeturas, luego no nos quejemos de que alguien saque la escopeta de caza en medio de un parque.
> 
> Lo que se ve en el vídeo es un tipo que abre la puerta con suma facilidad y, acto continuo, se lleva cuatro balazos.
> Tan celosa que es de su propiedad esa gente y, vaya, dejan que las puertas se abran con un empujoncito.
> ...



Pero vamos a ver, que en la casa de uno no se entra a la fuerza, no sé cómo puedes no entender eso , y es que además dentro, el riesgo de un tipo descontrolado es tremendo, puede matar a cualquiera de un mal golpe si agarra cualquier objeto pesado. Aunque no desee matar, sólo por su descontrol. Me parece increíble que no lo veas. Y yo estoy perfectamente bien de la cabeza, tanto como pueda estarlo un español actual en este asqueroso mundo.

Y te voy a decir más, en mi entera vida no he agredido a nadie jamás. Algunas veces me he defendido. No tengo un solo antecedente penal ni policial ni de viogen. Y por eso he tenido y tengo acceso, derecho y hago uso de él a estar armado. Y te digo que en mi casa no se entra. Mira, el otro día un chaval se despistó, me embistió, me destrozó el coche y me dejó aviado con el golpe y el latigazo de cuello, ya sabes cómo va eso. Pues yo mismo, mareado, le tuve que animar y ayudar a avisar a su seguro , porque tenía un despiste tremendo. Por las buenas, todo y si te hacen un daño sin querer, pues son gajes de la vida, qué le vamos a hacer. Pero si alguien está intentando entrar dentro de mi puta casa a pesar de estar yo dentro, me da igual la ley, lo primero, lo evito, y luego ya veremos. Pero dejarse matar o coger sin necesidad un billete para la lotería de acabar muerto o malherido o sabe Dios qué sin necesidad ninguna de ellos, ¿en qué cabeza en su sano juicio cabe ?????


----------



## HARLEY66 (Miércoles a la(s) 4:18 PM)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, que en la casa de uno no se entra a la fuerza, no sé cómo puedes no entender eso , y es que además dentro, el riesgo de un tipo descontrolado es tremendo, puede matar a cualquiera de un mal golpe si agarra cualquier objeto pesado. Aunque no desee matar, sólo por su descontrol. Me parece increíble que no lo veas. Y yo estoy perfectamente bien de la cabeza, tanto como pueda estarlo un español actual en este asqueroso mundo.
> 
> Y te voy a decir más, en mi entera vida no he agredido a nadie jamás. Algunas veces me he defendido. No tengo un solo antecedente penal ni policial ni de viogen. Y por eso he tenido y tengo acceso, derecho y hago uso de él a estar armado. Y te digo que en mi casa no se entra. Mira, el otro día un chaval se despistó, me embistió, me destrozó el coche y me dejó aviado con el golpe y el latigazo de cuello, ya sabes cómo va eso. Pues yo mismo, mareado, le tuve que animar y ayudar a avisar a su seguro , porque tenía un despiste tremendo. Por las buenas, todo y si te hacen un daño sin querer, pues son gajes de la vida, qué le vamos a hacer. Pero si alguien está intentando entrar dentro de mi puta casa a pesar de estar yo dentro, me da igual la ley, lo primero, lo evito, y luego ya veremos. Pero dejarse matar o coger sin necesidad un billete para la lotería de acabar muerto o malherido o sabe Dios qué sin necesidad ninguna de ellos, ¿en qué cabeza en su sano juicio cabe ?????



Es que no llega ni a entrar... podía haberle advertido, voy armado, si al final entras dispararé, disparar al aire, no sé... pero matar a alguien porque está intentando entrar en tu casa me parece una barbaridad, pero oye, son sus costumbres..


----------



## Vientosolar (Miércoles a la(s) 4:23 PM)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Es que no llega ni a entrar... podía haberle advertido, voy armado, si al final entras dispararé, disparar al aire, no sé... pero matar a alguien porque está intentando entrar en tu casa me parece una barbaridad, pero oye, son sus costumbres..



Le advirtió… mira, no te voy a desear que te pase a ti, porque me consta que eres una buena persona. Si lo miramos desde fuera, a toro pasado, viendo la situación como un equilibro entre ganancias y pérdidas, está claro que es horrible que se pierda una vida así. Pero si eres consciente de lo frágil que es la vida, y que un imbécil fuera de control que encima te está tirando la puerta, puede agarrar una botella, un adorno de mármol, cualquier cosa, y reventar la cabeza a tu hija, adviertes, intentas hacer fuerza en sentido contrario a la apertura (todo eso lo hizo el padre) , te resbalas, te caes, el otro está ya entrando, sacas el arma y disparas. Previamente has avisado a la policía para que venga, antes de llegar a eso (lo hizo y por eso llegaron tan pronto).

Hasta hace poco en España vivía gente como tú y como yo, considerada y, en el fondo, con ideales humanos. Pero ahí fuera hay mucha gente para la que la vida ajena no vale nada. En casa de uno no se entra a la fuerza con los moradores dentro. Caiga quien caiga.

Siempre hay que evitar llegar a la violencia física. No va como en las películas y un mal golpe te mata o te deja parapléjico. Nadie tiene por qué arriesgarse a jugar esa horrible lotería sin necesidad, y menos estando en su casa.


----------



## Scire (Miércoles a la(s) 4:35 PM)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Exactamente qué tendría que haber hecho el padre de la chica?¿Dejarlo pasar y que hiciese lo que quisiese?



Le está pegando tiros aun cuando es obvio que se está retirando.


----------



## Andr3ws (Miércoles a la(s) 4:46 PM)

Cosas de Yankilandia.

La ley es clara y todos en el video son conocedores de ella. El único que no la aplica es James.

Por lo tanto, buscó su muerte aunque a los Europedos nos parezca una salvajada.


----------



## HARLEY66 (Miércoles a la(s) 4:49 PM)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Le advirtió… mira, no te voy a desear que te pase a ti, porque me consta que eres una buena persona. Si lo miramos desde fuera, a toro pasado, viendo la situación como un equilibro entre ganancias y pérdidas, está claro que es horrible que se pierda una vida así. Pero si eres consciente de lo frágil que es la vida, y que un imbécil fuera de control que encima te está tirando la puerta, puede agarrar una botella, un adorno de mármol, cualquier cosa, y reventar la cabeza a tu hija, adviertes, intentas hacer fuerza en sentido contrario a la apertura (todo eso lo hizo el padre) , te resbalas, te caes, el otro está ya entrando, sacas el arma y disparas. Previamente has avisado a la policía para que venga, antes de llegar a eso (lo hizo y por eso llegaron tan pronto).
> 
> Hasta hace poco en España vivía gente como tú y como yo, considerada y, en el fondo, con ideales humanos. Pero ahí fuera hay mucha gente para la que la vida ajena no vale nada. En casa de uno no se entra a la fuerza con los moradores dentro. Caiga quien caiga.
> 
> Siempre hay que evitar llegar a la violencia física. No va como en las películas y un mal golpe te mata o te deja parapléjico. Nadie tiene por qué arriesgarse a jugar esa horrible lotería sin necesidad, y menos estando en su casa.



Entiendo lo que dices y en parte lo comparto, pero joder, que no eran delicuentes armados, que es el ex de tu hija… coserlo a tiros porque le ha dado un calenton…en fin…


----------



## Furymundo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:51 PM)

España está Madurando dijo:


> Otro al que le quitan el vicio de llevarse lo ajeno.
> 
> España está madurando



España ? 
madurando ?

con la poca gracia que tienen los que mandan en EEUU de que la poblacion tenga armas
ni te digo lo que harian si se enteran que sus COLONIAS / VASALLOS
empiezan a tenerlas.


----------



## Limón (Miércoles a la(s) 4:52 PM)

Yo lo unico que veo reprobable es no haber dado una advertencia previa con el arma o un disparo al aire, dado que el sucnor iba desarmado.
Pero bueno, mejor un delincuente muerto a una familia inocente.


----------



## Gorkako (Miércoles a la(s) 4:53 PM)

El tío golpea la puerta cutre de madera gusana en repetidas ocasiones con clara intención de tirarla y dentro le dicen varias veces James no, pues en yankilandia que hay una 9mm en cada esquina, pasan estas cosas...


----------



## Furymundo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:53 PM)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dices y en parte lo comparto, pero joder, que no eran delicuentes armados, que es el ex de tu hija… coserlo a tiros porque le ha dado un calenton…en fin…



un calenton rompiendo la puerta de tu casa ?


----------



## Sanctis (Miércoles a la(s) 4:54 PM)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Tuviste suerte de que no llevara una navaja y te diera una puñalada. Los demás no tenemos porqué ejercer el autocontrol cuando los otros tampoco lo hacen consumiendo drogas, alcohol o teniendo conductas violentas ya que no sabes dominarte. Cuando vas así por el mundo estás aceptando que te puedan pasar cosas como la del vídeo. ¿Yo hubiera matado al chaval del vídeo? Pues depende... No conocemos todo el contexto.



Pero es que sois unos putos neuróticos, joder.

El chaval del vídeo era un tontainas pesado, que no sabe gestionar la frustración, pero es que de gente así está llena en el mundo.

Que no me dejas entrar a la discoteca, que información al cliente acaba de cerrar y quiero pasar porque solo me he pasado dos minutos, que llevo aquí esperando mucho, qué joder el puto dni lo tengo en casa quiero sacar pasta de la ventanilla que soy yo joder!!!...

Con miles de personas me he encontrado yo así que pierden los nervios y acabas reconduciendolo todo sin necesidad de tirotearles, y más habiendo una puerta que obstaculiza, y allí la policía te llega en tres minutos.

A este chaval se lo llevan detenido y le abren un requerimiento judicial y no vuelve a acercarse a ellos. Al igual que todos los cientos que me iban a matar porque esto y lo otro en un momento de furia y algunos hasta incluso luego se disculpan.

Que es desproporcional totalmente y el padre tendría que entrar en el talego.


----------



## HARLEY66 (Miércoles a la(s) 4:55 PM)

Furymundo dijo:


> un calenton rompiendo la puerta de tu casa ?



Pues sí. Yo he tenido amigos que por calenton me han intentado romper la cara. O porque iban puestos o demasiado bebidos, uno de ellos amigo desde la infancia y amigos a día de hoy. 
Saco una pistola y lo mato? En serio?


----------



## Furymundo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:57 PM)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues sí. Yo he tenido amigos que por calenton me han intentado romper la cara. O porque iban puestos o demasiado bebidos, uno de ellos amigo desde la infancia y amigos a día de hoy.
> *Saco una pistola y lo mato? En serio?*



SI


alguno ha intentado entrar en tu vivienda ?


----------



## Vientosolar (Miércoles a la(s) 4:58 PM)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dices y en parte lo comparto, pero joder, que no eran delicuentes armados, que es el ex de tu hija… coserlo a tiros porque le ha dado un calenton…en fin…



Entiendo cómo lo piensas, pero ten en cuenta que el tipo era drogadicto, no sabemos de sus costumbres. ¿Era un pagafantas enrabietado incapaz de matar a una mosca? ¿O tomaba drogas chungas y tenía brotes psicóticos y era capaz de cualquier cosa? Tanto la hija que no quiso volver a saber de él como el padre seguro que tenían la información correcta. Si solamente era un desgraciado y a sabiendas el tipo se lo ha cargado, pues es un bestia. Pero el hecho de intentar a la fuerza en otra casa en ese país a la fuerza indica que el fulano no estaba en sus cabales, aunque no tanto como Para no salir cagando ostias en cuanto le dispararon. Así que no sé, Rick. 

Cuando yo he estado en USA, la gente le tiene pánico a la policía, en cuanto a lo que se refiere a hacer movimientos raros o cosas inesperadas. Pasan en sus coches, y ves unos bigardos negros de dos x dos con el codazo fuera, y la gente nos quedamos como quietos. Luego en las distancias cortas, yo me llevaba genial con los policías y con la gente de barrios chungos. Es cosa de que te vean buena gente y ellos cambian el chip. En este caso no sé si es el que dispara o el muerto el que tenían el chip chungo, pero en ese país, las faltas de respeto que se ven en este son impensables.


----------



## Vientosolar (Miércoles a la(s) 5:03 PM)

Sanctis dijo:


> Pero es que sois unos putos neuróticos, joder.
> 
> El chaval del vídeo era un tontainas pesado, que no sabe gestionar la frustración, pero es que de gente así está llena en el mundo.
> 
> ...



En tu práctica profesional sí, en España, no en Estados Unidos. Son anglosajones, la gente más traidora del planeta. Hay videos donde la policía para a uno, parece un pobrecito, arma una lloradera, y en cuanto el policía se relaja un solo instante, el tipo saca un arma y lo mata. Que puede ser lo que dices, y que tal vez es la hipótesis más lógica, pero el muerto era drogata y tú u yo no sabemos si tenía brotes de locura y era capaz de ser violento o no. Habría que verte a ti si la situación se te da en TU casa, no donde trabajas, y así, de repente, y sin poder controlar a priori físicamente al asaltante. Yo lo tengo claro, aunque si pudiera controlar la situación lo suficiente, un solo tiro a la pierna y vigilando sus manos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (Miércoles a la(s) 5:18 PM)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Pero como que movimiento gracioso, psicopata hijo de mil padres. Vaya banda que se ha juntado en este hilo madre mia.



¿Tú no pillas la ironía, no?

Lo que he hecho es cambiar al protagonista para que los que les parece bien que maten a un hombre por una tontería experimenten lo que se siente cuando le pasa lo mismo a alguien por el cual desarrollan sentimientos de protección.


----------



## ElectricWizard (Miércoles a la(s) 5:20 PM)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Tú no pillas la ironía, no?
> 
> Lo que he hecho es cambiar al protagonista para que los que les parece bien que maten a un hombre por una tontería experimenten lo que se siente cuando le pasa lo mismo a alguien por el cual desarrollan sentimientos de protección.



Mis humildes disculpas señor, procedo a borrar el post.


----------



## Mike Littoris (Miércoles a la(s) 5:29 PM)

Aquí entra el novio y el padre se la tiene que chupar


----------



## Furymundo (Miércoles a la(s) 5:48 PM)

Sanctis dijo:


> Pero es que sois unos putos neuróticos, joder.
> 
> *El chaval del vídeo era un tontainas pesado, que no sabe gestionar la frustración, pero es que de gente así está llena en el mundo.*
> 
> ...



pues es hora de VACIARLO


----------



## badjojo (Miércoles a la(s) 6:44 PM)

Sanctis dijo:


> Pero es que sois unos putos neuróticos, joder.
> 
> El chaval del vídeo era un tontainas pesado, que no sabe gestionar la frustración, pero es que de gente así está llena en el mundo.
> 
> ...



No es un tontainas pesado. Es un tío que ha perseguido a su ex que iba junta con su madre, le han dicho que se fuera y ha intentando tirar la puerta a sabiendas de que los padres estaban dentro y de que el padre tenía una pistola. Estaba mal de la cabeza y antes de que acabe dañada una persona inocente mejor el tarado en la tumba. Es una desgracia por ambas partes, pero una persona inocente no tiene porque sufrir los desequilibrios de un tarado, por mucho que aquí os hayan educado a que seáis unos _cucks_. Nadie tiene porque adaptarse a vivir con miedo a un tarado y satisfacer sus delirios. Ese padre ha hecho lo ha debido por su hija, a tu hija ofrécela a que se la follen y la apuñalen si quieres.


----------



## Sanctis (Miércoles a la(s) 6:59 PM)

badjojo dijo:


> No es un tontainas pesado. Es un tío que ha perseguido a su ex que iba junta con su madre, le han dicho que se fuera y ha intentando tirar la puerta a sabiendas de que los padres estaban dentro y de que el padre tenía una pistola. Estaba mal de la cabeza y antes de que acabe dañada una persona inocente mejor el tarado en la tumba. Es una desgracia por ambas partes, pero una persona inocente no tiene porque sufrir los desequilibrios de un tarado, por mucho que aquí os hayan educado a que seáis unos _cucks_. Nadie tiene porque adaptarse a vivir con miedo a un tarado y satisfacer sus delirios. Ese padre ha hecho lo ha debido por su hija, a tu hija ofrécela a que se la follen y la apuñalen si quieres.



Lo de la pistola no lo sabía, el padre se la saca de la nada, es todo muy rápido y el chaval flipa cuando se ve tiroteado en el cuello.

Yo de cuck tengo cero, pero cero patatero.

También es verdad que estoy hasta la polla de que cuando un tío blanco hace eso todos le aplauden al que lo mata y si fuera otro perfil querrían que el padre acabará en el corredor de la muerte.


----------



## Covaleda (Miércoles a la(s) 7:02 PM)

Sanctis dijo:


> Lo de la pistola no lo sabía, el padre se la saca de la nada, es todo muy rápido y el chaval flipa cuando se ve tiroteado en el cuello.
> 
> Yo de cuck tengo cero, pero cero patatero.
> 
> También es verdad que *estoy hasta la polla de que cuando un tío blanco hace eso todos le aplauden al que lo mata y si fuera otro perfil querrían que el padre acabará en el corredor de la muerte.*



¿Algún ejemplo de esto último que dices?


----------



## Fordeforo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:58 PM)

Para los que opinan y opinan y opinan, ahí tenéis a susodicha hablando y hablando:


----------



## Sanctis (Jueves a la(s) 2:05 AM)

Fordeforo dijo:


> ahí tenéis a susodicha hablando y hablando:



Sí, en bárbaro.


----------

